# Strahd's "RttToEE" - [OOC]



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

RG thread
IC thread 

Players
1. Rhun - Korbryn Rivenshield, of the Dwurfolk of the Lortmils, Dwarf Male Fighter 4
2. Scott - Miltiades inquisitor of Rao, Male Oeridian Human cleric 5
3. Stonegod - Thandis "The Kid" Ornth, Male Oeridian human scout 3/fighter 2
4. s@squ@tch  - Lenuran of Lortmills, Male Gnome Bard (Historian) 4.
5. Holyman - Die, Wizard 5


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Welcome Players.
1. To all - becasue of the recent crush, I encourge you to save your characters on the computer, I'll save them too.

2. I want to remind all the arcane and divine spell casters - do not forget to update your spell list each morning (Game Time)
It will be easy for you and me if you just create a spoiler box (Spells) in your character sheet and write everything in there.

3. Highlight your HP and wounds ... i.e   
Godoth Fighter 3
HP: 13/20


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Oerth Information*

Days:
Starday(work), Sunday(work), Moonday(work), Godsday(1/2 work), Waterday(work), Earthday(work), Freeday(rest).
Months:
Each month is 28 days, 3 months is a season, there is a festival between each season, each festival lasts a week.

Month I - Fireseek (Winter)
Month II - Readying (Winter)
Month III - Coldeven (Spring)
--- festival Growfest
Month IV - Planting (Spring)
Month V - Flocktime (Spring)
Month VI - Wealsun (Summer)
--- festival Richfest
Month VII - Reaping (Summer)
Month VIII - Goodmonth (Summer)
Month IX -  Harvester (Autumn)
--- festival Brewfest
Month I - Patchwall (Autumn)
Month II - Ready'reat (Autumn)
Month III - Sunsebb (Winter)
--- festival Needfest


----------



## stonegod

The Kid is up. Didn't know if you still wanted them in sblocks, so he still is.


----------



## Tonks

Lenuran is up also, with char sheet kept in sblocks as well.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades is posted. Let me know if I need to make any changes


----------



## Land Outcast

up there


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OK, I'm waiting to Kafkonia and Rhum to show themselves and then we will get going


----------



## Rhun

Sorry for the delay. Korbryn Rivenshield has bee posted to the RG.


----------



## Kafkonia

Llewellyn Mourner, Elf Wizard in Progress, is now (except for his weasel familiar) up and ready to go.


----------



## Voadam

Started added summonings in the RG.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Stonegod* – everything seems to be OK

*Tonks* – you forgot to close your advancement spoiler box, highlight your HP.
Where are your known spell list and the spell you choose for each day, put'em in a spoiler box with DC.
Thanks

*Voadam* - Touch Flat 11, Footed 19 -> Touch 11, Flat footed 19
There is only a partial list of your skills, where are the rest – spot, search, listen and the others. Put some skin on the boney background for god's sake   

*LandOutcast* – Highlight your HP please, the variant fighter rule in a spoilerbox, armor check penalty ?, please write the other skills as well like the others did, that's all.

*Kafkonia* – Please highlight your HP and please write your spell's DC.

*Rhun* – Highlight your HP.


----------



## Tonks

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> *Tonks* – you forgot to close your advancement spoiler box, highlight your HP.
> Where are your known spell list and the spell you choose for each day, put'em in a spoiler box with DC.
> Thanks




Changes are done and I lumped my spells known and spells per day in the same column. Since he can cast on the go any that he knows within his limits, I didn't think I needed another section for that.


----------



## Land Outcast

Done.


----------



## Voadam

Updated. First time I've ever been asked to list all skills in the game.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> *Rhun* – Highlight your HP.





Done!


----------



## Kafkonia

Done and done.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Let us all enjoy

Game's Thread


----------



## Land Outcast

Wooooooohoooooo!  

+an idea: link the OOC thread at the first post of the IC thread?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You can access to the RG, OOC and the IC threads through my signature.
I'm checking the ooc thread once a day, so you can post here ooc stuff and not in the IC.


----------



## Land Outcast

excelent


----------



## Tonks

Strahd: How much knowledge would Lenuran have? I am pretty sure that with his background he would have been to the town for a day or two to gather some info, but I don't think he would have been there long enough to know everything about the town.

Edit: Wanted to mention that I will be traveling tomorrow and won't have access to internet until Sunday.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Lenuran's Knowledge.*

Let's say that the last time you was in Hommlet was nine years ago, when the place was still a village, now Hommlet is a little town, you were around when the temple was rising again and fell, you know about the history of the area - the temple, Moathouse and even Nulb – though you never been in those 3 places at all.
As for people in Hommlet, you know that Burne and Rufus built a castle over there, Elmo is a vague memory and everyone knew him as the town fool, captain of the militia, it's surprised even you when Atzil says it.
As for the Church of St. Cuthbert, you heard about the Canoness but didn't meet her, you talked to Calmer and Terjon.
Ostler Gundigoot, the owner of the welcome wench is an old man now, you had your talks in the past over a drink.
Everyone know about the Old trading post, the place for adventurer to supply, the former owners was spies of the temple, who knows in whicj jail they are rotting now.
There is an old friend of your in the town, Naddy Tomanloft, she is a female gnome and a Leatherworker.
You remember Spugnoir, he was a wizard and you talked to him several times in the inn.
And the last one is Jaroo Ashstaff, whom you talked several times as well, he is a Druid of the Old faith and stays in the grove.


----------



## Tonks

Lenuran will be buying a pony and other related gear, but I don't have the books with me where I am. Could someone give me a ballpark number on how much will be spent and I will take it from the gold given to me by the First Council.


----------



## stonegod

Tonks said:
			
		

> Lenuran will be buying a pony and other related gear, but I don't have the books with me where I am. Could someone give me a ballpark number on how much will be spent and I will take it from the gold given to me by the First Council.



The online SRD is your friend.


----------



## Tonks

Strahd:

Work has been killer and I have been trying to knock out this project before deadline on Friday. I will be able to post over the weekend after I get it done, but have been slammed in RL. Sorry for the delay, but please move Lenuran as you see fit and I will catch up asap.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

No problem Tonks.
Kafkonia - are you still with us ?


----------



## Kafkonia

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> No problem Tonks.
> Kafkonia - are you still with us ?




Yep. Sorry, going back to work after a week off threw off my schedule, especially since it turns out I didn't have the IC thread on my subscription list. Won't happen again.


----------



## stonegod

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> "When the gnome bard comes in" – it's still noon, the gnome bard is not here, he will be in the evening



Last I check, that wasn't the only gnome bard in town.  I was refering to Lenuran.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:
			
		

> Last I check, that wasn't the only gnome bard in town.  I was refering to Lenuran.



you are absolutely right, sorry.


----------



## stonegod

Not a problem, though I'm interested to see the other gnome in the future as he (?) may have some info for us as well.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Notification - Arms and Equipment Guide is allowed to use from now on.


----------



## Tonks

Strahd: Changed hotels and now have access to the boards. Will get a move up asap, but will be traveling tomorrow and then sleeping, but will be back to normal posting on Sunday.

Sorry for the absence these past few days.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

LandOutcast - glad to see you fixed your connection problem ... or not


----------



## Land Outcast

Hello, back with access but with precious little time   

Given my foolish entrance into one-too-many PbPs, I'll quit from some of them, this one being one (given the short time I've been here)

I really wanted to try out my fighter variant in combat, and wanted to play through RtTEE (specially given that I own it and it's still unopened)...

But well, I guess I should give some time to RL.

Luck to you all!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Thanks for letting us know.
good luck with RL


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The following books are allowed from now on :
Arms and Equipment 3.5
Frostburn
SandStorm
Stromwrack


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Post up, I hope the game is not dying ...
This is quite a difficult campaign adventure to run ...


----------



## Tonks

I might have missed something, but I was just being silent while the group decided what was the next path. I will make Lenuran more vocal as we go, but at this stage, I still see him as more of the older Uncle trying to see what the nephews are doing.

Hopefully that made sense..


----------



## stonegod

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Post up, I hope the game is not dying ...
> This is quite a difficult campaign adventure to run ...



Its pretty huge, IIRC, so not problems here.


----------



## stonegod

Tonks said:
			
		

> I might have missed something, but I was just being silent while the group decided what was the next path. I will make Lenuran more vocal as we go, but at this stage, I still see him as more of the older Uncle trying to see what the nephews are doing.



The Kid is not a leader, so ditto here. 

Except the older uncle part.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

It seems that some of you lost interest so unfortunately I'll close the game. 
RttToEE is a difficult campaign to handle and requires heavy RP … maybe I'll open in the near future another Greyhawk adventure.


----------



## Voadam

You sure? I'd like to keep going if you are still willing to DM.


----------



## stonegod

As I said, I've been following best I can, but the Kid is not an talker. if there are specific suggestions you'd want, I'd do my best to follow.

But, if you decide to close it, its ultimately your call.


----------



## Rhun

I'm still here as well, and ready to play...I've got no problem with the heavy RPing.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OK, So I'll not close the game, let's keep rolling ...
Hey fellows, it's not very nice not to answer to the priest of Pelor, he is speaking to you !!
As so was Calmer.


----------



## stonegod

Can I get a recap on where everyone is?
- The Kid is outside the Church of St. Cuthbert
- Korbryn is in the Church talking with Calmer
- Miltiades is talking with the priest of Pelor
- Lenuran is with Korbryn or Miltiades
- Llewellyn is ???
Is that right?


----------



## Voadam

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> OK, So I'll not close the game, let's keep rolling ...
> Hey fellows, it's not very nice not to answer to the priest of Pelor, he is speaking to you !!
> As so was Calmer.




I generally stay away from the internet on the weekends and didn't see the post with Miltiades until I saw your closure notice. I will get something up now though.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:
			
		

> Can I get a recap on where everyone is?
> - The Kid is outside the Church of St. Cuthbert
> - Korbryn is in the Church talking with Calmer
> - Miltiades is talking with the priest of Pelor
> - Lenuran is with Korbryn or Miltiades
> - Llewellyn is ???
> Is that right?




The kid is outside in the street, both churches are located next to each other.
Llewellyn is out in the street I guess, he didn't write any information regarding his place.
The others are OK.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Absent Notification: I'll be traveling in Thailand from 6/10 to 21/10.*


----------



## Kafkonia

Yes, Llewellyn is out in the street. He's taken a shine to the Kid, and he knows his attitude isn't really suited to speaking with the clergy.


----------



## Kafkonia

Actually, looking it over, I think I'll have to step out of this one. But by all means, don't close the game because of me -- I'd feel incredibly guilty. Llewellyn is free to a good home, so you can always recruit someone to take him over.

My apologies.


----------



## Voadam

*Murder at the Welcome Wench!*

Ways to get rid of two PCs in game. 

A cultist lurks in wait at the Inn of the Welcome Wench. It turns out that somebody ratted out the fact that the party was investigating history of the Temple and the undercover agents of the cult struck while 2 PCs were alone at or on their way to the inn.

Who sold out the party? The warrior? The gnome? The Ostler? Someone the Sherriff inadvertently told after a few drinks? Others?

Who was the murderer? 

What will Miltiades speak with dead spells reveal?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Tell me friend, do we have a telepathically connection between our minds ???
Voadam, are you psionic ???

That is exactly what I'm going to do, so ... keep it known as a player !!!


----------



## Rhun

I love killing PCs when the players disappears! Oops...did I say that out loud?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> I love killing PCs when the players disappears! Oops...did I say that out loud?




Yeah, we saw what happened to Jinx in your game …
An innocent gnome running with open arms to the Ogre's club , what a coincidence


----------



## DEFCON 1

Howdy fellows! I'm the new kid on the block, and taking over the arcane caster slot in the game. I've posted my character Ithiken Naru in the Rogue's Gallery and will start posting in the game thread shortly. Glad to be a part of the game!


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Yeah, we saw what happened to Jinx in your game …
> An innocent gnome running with open arms to the Ogre's club , what a coincidence





Two PCs got hammered in ALPHA game too when their players went MIA on me.


----------



## Rhun

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Howdy fellows! I'm the new kid on the block, and taking over the arcane caster slot in the game. I've posted my character Ithiken Naru in the Rogue's Gallery and will start posting in the game thread shortly. Glad to be a part of the game!





Good to have you onboard. Welcome to the team!


----------



## Tonks

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Howdy fellows! I'm the new kid on the block, and taking over the arcane caster slot in the game. I've posted my character Ithiken Naru in the Rogue's Gallery and will start posting in the game thread shortly. Glad to be a part of the game!




Glad to have you on the team...


----------



## stonegod

Rhun: Do you mind having Korbryn using a lighting color? The saturated blue-on-black is hard to read.


----------



## Voadam

Welcome Defcon!


----------



## Voadam

I have an upcoming business trip and two immediate follow up big projects when I return. I expect to not be posting on ENworld from Wednesday 10/25 through Wednesday 11/1.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Rhun: Do you mind having Korbryn using a lighting color? The saturated blue-on-black is hard to read.





Sure, any suggestions for a color? I actually use one of the other background set-ups that are available, so my background is a light grey. I don't notice what doesn't work well on black.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> Sure, any suggestions for a color? I actually use one of the other background set-ups that are available, so my background is a light grey. I don't notice what doesn't work well on black.



Hrm. That is a bit of a conundrum as we have to competing background luminances---the dark for black and the light for the grey.  I don't have the time to experiment right now, but something dark orange (Sienna?) might work.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Hi, I just returned from Thailand, It is an amazing and recommended to everyone
I'm ready to resume the game as soon as I gather myself and heal from my jet leg, I'll resume posting in the next few days.
Thanks for waiting.
Defcon, Welcome aboard


----------



## stonegod

I'll be on travel next week, with spotty access. Should be able to check posts in the evening.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'll be on travel next week, with spotty access. Should be able to check posts in the evening.



Good voyage …


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Sorry for the delay in my posts, a new semester just began and I'm quite busy.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Tonks
are you with us ??
I haven't seen a post from Lenuran for a while.


----------



## stonegod

I'm back from my trip and will be able to post at regular speed now.


----------



## Voadam

Doesn't the spiritual weapon automatically get another attack on the dragon while Miltiades casts his summon monster II?


----------



## Rhun

Spiritual Weapon should continue to attack every round.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I attacked with the spiritual weapon, I just didn't wrought it.
But if you'll see in the action spoiler box you'll see it missed.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'm waiting to Voadam and Stonegod to post battle actions, you got two days till I post in your name.
Marry christmass over the sea fellows.


----------



## stonegod

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I'm waiting to Voadam and Stonegod to post battle actions, you got two days till I post in your name.
> Marry christmass over the sea fellows.



Silly me, thought I'd posted.

Voadam is fairly busy at work this week and gone the next, FYI. He might be able to post in the next two days.


----------



## Voadam

I will be away Thursday December 21 through Tuesday January 2.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> I will be away Thursday December 21 through Tuesday January 2.



OK, have fun, happy new year


----------



## stonegod

I'll be out w/ spotty net access until the 28th. Might be able to check once a day, but probably no more.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'll be out w/ spotty net access until the 28th. Might be able to check once a day, but probably no more.




Allright
Happy holiday


----------



## stonegod

They turned off attachments due to disk space, but supposedly turned them back on, though that does not appear to have worked.

imageshack.us I think does free images.


----------



## Rhun

Yeah, I use either imageshack or photobucket.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Thanks Folks.
100,000 xp each for helping me
Raise yourselves to level 15


----------



## stonegod

Woot! 15th here I come! 

Attachments are back up now, it seems.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

test 2


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Strahd, your account should be okay...  Let me know if its not.  

V/R
BS
PbP Mod


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Strahd, your account should be okay...  Let me know if its not.
> 
> V/R
> BS
> PbP Mod



Thanks, now it's OK


----------



## Rhun

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> As he says this, he sees the dwarf go rushing past him into the room.  Knowing that Kobryn will go hog wild once again in a combat fury, the elf sighs.  "Too late!  You pissed off the dwarf!"[/COLOR]





Now this made me laugh!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Happy New Year
Great game, I'm really enjoying this one.


----------



## Rhun

I'm enjoying this game too, although I hope we aren't in over our head's already! 


Happy New Year's all!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam - Inspecting your character sheet in the RG I just noticed you didn't wrote the "saves" values.
please add them.
thanks.


----------



## Voadam

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Voadam - Inspecting your character sheet in the RG I just noticed you didn't wrote the "saves" values.
> please add them.
> thanks.




Done.

And I now noticed I thought ahead when buying equipment originally and have an everburning torch. Oh well, casting light on the spear allows me to keep it wielded and still see.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Glad to have you back.


----------



## stonegod

FYI: I'll be on travel starting Monday for a week in Germany, so updates will be a bit slower.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'll be out in the coming weekend 18-20. I'll be back in Sunday.


----------



## Voadam

I've lost track a little of our situation in town.

The sherrif is friendly but loose lipped and drinks.

We met with some of the clergy but I don't recall being more than just friendly.

Did we meet with Rufus and Burne, the fighter and wizard lords?

Is there anywhere we can take a prisoner?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> The sherrif is friendly but loose lipped and drinks.




Correct.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> We met with some of the clergy but I don't recall being more than just friendly.




Correct.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Did we meet with Rufus and Burne, the fighter and wizard lords?




We did not...you're thinking of my ToEE game. 



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Is there anywhere we can take a prisoner?




We could give him over to Elmo the Sherrif, but we were told to stay away from town for a while. Remember, one of our companions was murdered by another, who took off for parts unknown. So, we aren't supposed to return to town for a few days, at least.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Correct!
Eldiron was murdered by Llewellyn (who was murdered also) and another man, the one who introduced himself as a gold seeker adventurer. You found out that Llewellyn was a secret servant of Iuz and there was another secret agent in town, Elmo told you he will take care of it.
If you forgot something just go over the log again, I'll be out until Sunday so you have plenty of time.


----------



## Voadam

Defcon, the middle of combat is not the time to cast Tenser's floating disk. You can have a magical servant carry your cloak later.


----------



## DEFCON 1

You're looking at the disk of force from the wrong direction.  It's vertical, not horizontal.


----------



## Rhun

By the way Strahd...that ambush seemed very familiar. Almost like the one I pulled on you when you guys visisted the moathouse in my game.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> By the way Strahd...that ambush seemed very familiar. Almost like the one I pulled on you when you guys visisted the moathouse in my game.




Really?!
I honestly didn't remember the ambush you did to us.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Stonegod - the line of sight to the gnoll is blocked, the gnoll jumped over the crumpled wall into the filled moat, and your horse can't climb the ruined battlements.
there is no gap in the ruined wall that you can throw the dagger between and hit the creature.


----------



## stonegod

Then the Kid will gnash his teeth in frustration this round.


----------



## Voadam

Lenuran has grease, but I think that's the closest to a spell of his that could help.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

A note about Lenuran -
The stats of Lenuran in the RG is not right, I changed him to match an uncomabt unit, an Historian
I changed his spell to healing and divination so to match his profession as an investigator of ancient cults and etc...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Defcon - post Action


----------



## stonegod

He's a "weekday" only poster, so you can expect something Monday.


----------



## Rhun

Well my friends, it looks like Korbryn has become a decorative statue. Possibly only one of many, depending on how combat goes without him.

If the battle is survived, I would obviously prefer to have my PC back, but that would mean:

1) You have to drag a heavy stone statue back to Hommlet
2) You have to find an 11th level Wizard
3) You have to be willing to fork over 1650 gp to pay for the _Stone to Flesh_ spell to restore Korbryn (He would obviously pay you back at some future point.




If this option does not sound appealing to the rest of you, I would be willing to create another tank, but I have grown somewhat attached to my dour dwarven warrior.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Well my friends, it looks like Korbryn has become a decorative statue. Possibly only one of many, depending on how combat goes without him.
> 
> If the battle is survived, I would obviously prefer to have my PC back, but that would mean:
> 
> 1) You have to drag a heavy stone statue back to Hommlet
> 2) You have to find an 11th level Wizard
> 3) You have to be willing to fork over 1650 gp to pay for the _Stone to Flesh_ spell to restore Korbryn (He would obviously pay you back at some future point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this option does not sound appealing to the rest of you, I would be willing to create another tank, but I have grown somewhat attached to my dour dwarven warrior.




We just rescued a wizard. He might be able to help out. That's Miltiades' first thought. A scroll for Ithiken would work too.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> We just rescued a wizard. He might be able to help out. That's Miltiades' first thought. A scroll for Ithiken would work too.




I had those same thoughts. And if not Spugnois, then perhaps a visit to the castle to speak with the Lord Wizard?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Good thoughts ... you should RP it out and I shall roll the diplomacy dice


----------



## Voadam

Lenuran diplomacy +14
Miltiades diplomacy +7

I guess Miltiades will aid another Lenuran when it comes time.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Where's the outdoor carnival that has a shyster selling 'Stone To Flesh' scrolls for 500gp not thirty feet away from a character who has been turned to stone when you need them?

(Obscure Baldur's Gate reference.)


----------



## Rhun

Unfortunately, nowhere to be found. I still can't believe Korbryn failed his fort save.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, nowhere to be found. I still can't believe Korbryn failed his fort save.



You can say that again, I didn't believe it myself ... buy what a cruel world is Oerth.
Don't worry, I can see the reed stretcher carrying the statue all the way back to Hommlet.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The ugly Halfling nudged you when you first arrived to Hommlet,
It seems he is looking for his real parents .. you know nothing about them.

Rhun - Lenuran know Lord Burne and Rufus are the town's keepers and essentially run the town
both are well respected and powerful adventures who settled in this area about fifteen years ago and decided to make it their home.
As for Burne, you remmember him from your previous visit to this town, he is a careful thinker and a long time planner who is sometimes quick to anger.


----------



## Rhun

Just to clarify, I remember the ugly halfling. I just can't rmember whether or not we stumbled across word of his parents.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

you did not


----------



## stonegod

Just letting you all know I'm still here, just swamped w/ work until April 1. So the Kid may be a bit silent until then.


----------



## Voadam

Is the wizard casting defensively so my summoned monsters don't get attacks of opportunity on him?


----------



## Rhun

It is during battles like this that I miss Korbryn.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> Is the wizard casting defensively so my summoned monsters don't get attacks of opportunity on him?



Yep. he is casting defensively


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> It is during battles like this that I miss Korbryn.




Only today, a dwarven statue to decorate your living room ... 100 gold. Charged delivery.


----------



## Voadam

How do we deal with hp advancement?


----------



## Voadam

I think we are doing the round down, round up every other method for hp so used that. I updated my skills and noted a mistake, my sheet said I had a +5 hide skill, I think that should have been no ranks in hide for +1 hide from 12 dex. I think all my skill ranks are in diplomacy and knowledge skills.


----------



## stonegod

I'll work on updating the Kid tonight.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid's been leveled (I left myself convenient notes so it was easy )


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

HP: Half + con


----------



## Voadam

I think the other cultists are something for us to keep to ourselves for now.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I think the other cultists are something for us to keep to ourselves for now.





At least until Korbryn is saved!!!


----------



## Voadam

Strahd,

My intention was to tell Elmo about the attacks, but not the findings of my speak with dead spells.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> Strahd,
> 
> My intention was to tell Elmo about the attacks, but not the findings of my speak with dead spells.




No Problem, I'll adjust the post accordingly


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> At least until Korbryn is saved!!!




Top priority.


----------



## Voadam

Heh, focusing on my part of the fight and not reading most of the common room stuff I wasn't there for I didn't realize there were four assassins, I thought it was just two.

Strahd, the way I worded the speak with dead question Vecra the village cultist could not be one of the four assassins, correct?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Yep, Vecra is not among the dead, the mysterious being is unknown to you.

What's the plan??
Searching for Vecra and Jaroo or returning to the dwarven statue?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Poll:
Do you think we need to recruit someone to play Lenuran once Korbryn will be fleshy again?
Or I will NPC him and use him as a guide to the adventure?


----------



## Rhun

Returning Korbryn to the flesh should be out number 1 priority.


As far as Lenuran goes, it is hard to recruit someone to play somebdoy else's character. You can try, but I think you'll end up NPCing him anway.


----------



## Voadam

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Yep, Vecra is not among the dead, the mysterious being is unknown to you.
> 
> What's the plan??
> Searching for Vecra and Jaroo or returning to the dwarven statue?




You don't take down a tree mage like Jaroo without a good axe man.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> You don't take down a tree mage like Jaroo without a good axe man.






Absolutely!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> As far as Lenuran goes, it is hard to recruit someone to play somebdoy else's character. You can try, but I think you'll end up NPCing him anway.



Agreed


----------



## Voadam

I love Ithiken's exuberance. A great characterization Defcon.


----------



## Voadam

The two guys with no rope are above, the ones with rope are below. No magic specific to scaling walls. Our party is stumped by height.


----------



## stonegod

We could all go down here and continue our exploration (as IIRC we are at a dead end above).


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> We could all go down here and continue our exploration (as IIRC we are at a dead end above).





Probably a good idea.


----------



## Voadam

"Come on in, the water's fine!" Said the adventurers in the pit with no way out save those above them.


----------



## Voadam

I will be gone from 5/26 to 6/3 and expect to resume posting on Monday June 4.


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> I will be gone from 5/26 to 6/3 and expect to resume posting on Monday June 4.



Strangely, that is about the same time I'll be gone. I'll able to post once a day though except on the weekends.


----------



## Voadam

Extending the memorial day holiday (when my weekly publication has a skip issue) into a week's vacation.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Have fun guys, I'll rest and think about the next plot as you all know, the cave part is my idea.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Since you failed to enter into the deep rooms of the moathouse from the module ways, I'm sure you realized that I needed to improvise a new way, through the cave, prepare for more interesting improvisations in the future.


----------



## Rhun

We can't wait.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Don’t say I'm not creative …   
When was the last time your character was petrified?
Ask yourself when was the last time your character was turned to goblin !!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*please update me*

Greeting friends and foes 

I updated #4 in the RG with the new ceremonial relics, if you took anything from the list of the items you recovered so far in the adventure to yourself, please note and I'll update the list accordingly.

EDIT: Defcon - Update Ithiken to level 5 please.

Thanks for your cooperation.
Roy (Strahd). the kind DM


----------



## DEFCON 1

I'm in the process of leveling up.  I'll have most of it done shortly.  The only thing I'm holding off on is my new 1st & 2nd level spells known, only because I need to check out the Spell Compendium and see if there are any good Force spells in it.  Especially a 2nd level Force attack spell.  If I can't find anything good, then I'll just choose something else.


----------



## Voadam

That's my last turn attempt for the day. Paralysis and nausea = bad.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn's sword shall see us through (as long as he doesn't become a statue again)!


----------



## DEFCON 1

Finally chose my two new spells... took a pair of new Bigby's spells from Player's Handbook II.  _Bigby's Tripping Hand_, and _Bigby's Warding Hand_.  They aren't necessarily the greatest spells in the world, but they make the most sense from a character standpoint (being not only force spells, but also coming from Ithiken's mentor).

I'll add the spell descriptions to my character sheet in case people do not have PHII to reference.


----------



## Rhun

I actually like wizards that take spells that are different from all the old stanbys. Especially if they can find creative uses for them.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Apologies all around, but I am going on vacation tomorrow morning and won't be back online until Monday, July 9th.  Please feel free to NPC Ithiken when I'm gone.  His standard modus operandi when combat is inevitable or has alread begun is to cast either or both of _Mage Armor_ and _Shield_, then throwing _Magic Missiles_ around.  Although now with the Bigby's hand spells, he'll also go tripping people or slowing them down as needed as well.

Thanx all!  See you in a few!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

It's OK, I own player's handbook II.
And don't worry, I'll take care of him, enjoy.


----------



## Voadam

Quick rules question. Miltiades has an everburning torch, essentially a rod with continual flame on it. Continual flame counters and dispels equal or lower level darkness spells and darkness spells counter and dispel equal or lower level light spells. I'm not sure exactly how this happens. Does the everburning torch dispel every darkness spell it comes in contact with? Will the enchantment go away if it comes into contact with a darkness effect? Does a darkness effect have to instead be used as a targeted dispel that automatically works? If it must be targetted what happens when the torch and a darkness effect overlap?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> Quick rules question. Miltiades has an everburning torch, essentially a rod with continual flame on it. Continual flame counters and dispels equal or lower level darkness spells and darkness spells counter and dispel equal or lower level light spells. I'm not sure exactly how this happens. Does the everburning torch dispel every darkness spell it comes in contact with? Will the enchantment go away if it comes into contact with a darkness effect? Does a darkness effect have to instead be used as a targeted dispel that automatically works? If it must be targetted what happens when the torch and a darkness effect overlap?




Everburning Torch does NOT dispel darkness as far as I know.
It is like a simple regular torch except:
1) The fire burns for ever and the stick never consume.
2) It is a magical fire, producing light only and cannot burn things, thus if you pass your
    hand or flammable substance above it, nothing happens


----------



## stonegod

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Everburning Torch does NOT dispel darkness as far as I know.
> It is like a simple regular torch except:
> 1) The fire burns for ever and the stick never consume.
> 2) It is a magical fire, producing light only and cannot burn things, thus if you pass your
> hand or flammable substance above it, nothing happens



It generally does not dispel it, but temporarily cancels out _darkness_ (though not 3rd level or higher darkness spells).


----------



## Voadam

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Everburning Torch does NOT dispel darkness as far as I know.
> It is like a simple regular torch except:
> 1) The fire burns for ever and the stick never consume.
> 2) It is a magical fire, producing light only and cannot burn things, thus if you pass your
> hand or flammable substance above it, nothing happens




So what happens when it comes into contact with darkness effects? Is the torchlight covered by the darkness but returns after leaving the darkness?



> Everburning Torch
> This otherwise normal torch has a _continual flame _ spell cast upon it. An everburning torch clearly illuminates a 20-foot radius and provides shadowy illumination out to a 40-foot radius.






> Continual Flame
> Evocation *[Light]*
> Level: Clr 3, Sor/Wiz 2
> Components: V, S, M
> Casting Time: 1 standard action
> Range: Touch
> Target: Object touched
> Effect: Magical, heatless flame
> Duration: Permanent
> Saving Throw: None
> Spell Resistance: No
> 
> A flame, equivalent in brightness to a torch, springs forth from an object that you touch. The effect looks like a regular flame, but it creates no heat and doesn’t use oxygen. A continual flame can be covered and hidden but not smothered or quenched.
> 
> *Light spells counter and dispel darkness spells of an equal or lower level.*
> 
> Material Component
> You sprinkle ruby dust (worth 50 gp) on the item that is to carry the flame.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Well according to the Daylight spell, it says on that regard:

Daylight brought into an area of magical darkness (or vice versa) is temporarily negated, so that the _otherwise prevailing light conditions exist in the overlapping areas of effect_.  (Emphasis mine).

Which would lead me to believe that a light effect and a darkness effect in the same area would cancel each other out (as stonegod mentioned).  Thus, the brightness condition would be whatever other light sources (if any) would be in the area.  If there was a sunrod or lantern also being used, then that becomes the light source for the area.  If the only light we were using was from an Everburning Torch, then we'd be in the dark as though we had no light source, and no spell effects were present.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

All are right:

* Light spells counter and dispel darkness spells of an equal or lower level.
* Light effect and a darkness effect in the same area would cancel each other out.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Recruit*

I'll give it a shot and I'll try to recruit someone to play Lenuran or an equal character that will pop instead of Lenuran and we shall say the gnome did never exist.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Here is the most updated file of Lenuran.
welcome aboard s@squ@tch


----------



## Rhun

I hope Korbryn doesn't get petrified again...there won't be anyone for me to PC while my companions try to rescue me!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> I hope Korbryn doesn't get petrified again...there won't be anyone for me to PC while my companions try to rescue me!



No cockatrice on the near future ... but as I told you before, I'll try to transform him to a low life goblin scum.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> No cockatrice on the near future ... but as I told you before, I'll try to transform him to a low life goblin scum.





Hmmm...that could hold some interesting role-playing opportunities.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Thanks for having me!

So, where is Lenuran currently?


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Thanks for having me!
> 
> So, where is Lenuran currently?





Probably puttering about, looking for something to read or sing about.


Seriously though, he is in the middle of the chamber with the rest of the group, about to be in imminent danger from whatever is approaching from the north.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Good to know!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*s@squ@tch - some info about Lenuran*

I’ll make it brief. Lenuran is an historian and a scriber, he was sent to Hommlet with the other to investigate a rumor about the appearance of ocher-robed figures.
Lenuran is a master when it involves knowledge of the past Greyhawk wars, especially the area around Hommlet and the rise and Fall of the first temple.
He was in the region 7 or 9 (I don’t remember myself) and investigate the town and the surroundings, he know the history of the moathouse and his former ruler – Lareth the beautiful, he is a close friend of Ostler Gundigoot, Welcome wench’s old owner.

Now the party adventures in the moathouse, it’s her second time, after Korbryn (the dwarf and Rhun’s character) was petrified by a big chicken. 
For restoring Korbryn, the party agreed to clean the Temple ruins from a band of Hobgoblins, after they will finish to clear the moathouse.

On the map, Lenuran is the circle with the “L”

You can read the entire IC if you got the time … there was a murder in the welcome wench and another ambush and other interesting stuff.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> and another ambush and other interesting stuff.






And the ambush proved to be a big pile of experience points...for everyone but Korbryn who was busy being a beautiful stone statue.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Lenuran used his ghost sound and dancing light abilities.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Would it be possible to change a couple of his spells?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to change a couple of his spells?




Sure.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

My home PC with all the adventure’s notes on it is suffering Hardware failures and is currently in the laboratory, Adventure will resume in the moment I’ll recover him from the computer’s hospital.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> My home PC with all the adventure’s notes on it is suffering Hardware failures and is currently in the laboratory, Adventure will resume in the moment I’ll recover him from the computer’s hospital.





Back-up, back-up, BACK-UP!!! 

I've had to learn this the hard way, myself. My drive with all of my homebrew D&D campaign world as well as my Future campaign setting crashed, and I've been unable to recover much of it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Now it's OK
It was the CPU fan.
Game resumed


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch - can you change the font color, it is too dark.
thanks


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> s@squ@tch - can you change the font color, it is too dark.
> thanks





Not if you use a light background like I do! 


Also, I realize that some fights _should_ be easy...but those gnolls never even had a chance. We completely dominated them!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> Not if you use a light background like I do!



DOn't be a smart guy.   



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Also, I realize that some fights _should_ be easy...but those gnolls never even had a chance. We completely dominated them!



Dwarf kind rules!!!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I didn't write The dagger you found in the box in the loot’s post in the RG thread.
Stonegod, write it in your character sheet.
If someone plans to take the tindertwigs, the scrolls and other things, tell me and I’ll delete it from the post and you shall add it to your sheets.
Thanks


----------



## Rhun

Sounds good. Now if we can just find a +3 keen holy vorpal greatsword, we will really be cooking!


----------



## stonegod

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Stonegod, write it in your character sheet.



Done. I'll check is magic w/ the elf later.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@Stonegod -- Lenuran has detect magic available, plus he might be able to use his bardic knowledge to see if he knows anything about it as well...

@Strahd -- sorry, I use the light background, I'll look for one that may show up better on the darker one.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Strahd: What was Lenuran's base XP when I started him?  10K or 8K?  I have files that say both, and the one on the RG is at 10K.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Strahd: What was Lenuran's base XP when I started him?  10K or 8K?  I have files that say both, and the one on the RG is at 10K.



8000 xp, he was 900 xp less than Korbryn.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK.

When I get back to town, I am going to go shopping for a ranged weapon of some sort.  Lenuran's role is obviously not combat oriented, but I'd like him to be able to help out somewhat -- and melee is not going to be his strong suit.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun mentioned that we are playing the game for a year.
Thanks for a good and enjoyable play.
Let us salute to another year!


----------



## Rhun

Salud!


----------



## stonegod

Only game of mine so far to actually make a continuous year!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Don't you worry folks, I plan to continue the game to its End.


----------



## Rhun

Hey guys,

I think perhaps we need to discuss tactics in combat. If Korbryn is in melee with someone, there is no need to aim spells and attacks at the same target if there are other targets available. Not being over confident, but Korbryn *WILL* kill the troglodyte. He is more worried about the human cleric that keep targeting him with spells...someone needs to worry about that foe and the invisible guy.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> Korbryn *WILL* kill the troglodyte.




Gimmie your best shot, dwarf.
.
.
Laughed the Troglodyte, before he morphed into his ancient red dragon form.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Someone is going to get their bell rung by the invisible treasure seeker.  He seems to have a liking for the elf....  

Does he have something against those who can't rhyme very well???


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Gimmie your best shot, dwarf.
> .
> .
> Laughed the Troglodyte, before he morphed into his ancient red dragon form.





Korbryn has handled dragons before! Admittedly, it was small and blue and knocked him across the courtyard with its lightning breath, but still...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam
I beg thy to post the celestial bison information in the "Summon" post you have in the RG.
Thanks.


----------



## Voadam

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Voadam
> I beg thy to post the celestial bison information in the "Summon" post you have in the RG.
> Thanks.




Done, plus celestial dog, (another with scent for mister invisible) and small air elemental. Too bad badgers are CG and I'm lawful.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> Done, plus celestial dog, (another with scent for mister invisible) and small air elemental. Too bad badgers are CG and I'm lawful.




Thanks, thought Summoned Good creatures can't touch those who are under Protection from Evil spell, but Miltiades don't know what spells are on his foes


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think your dice don't like me Strahd. A 2 for damage followed by a 3 attack? Not nice!




You forgot the 40+ dmg the dice rolled for you so quickly when you attack the gnoll.
in this battle the dice are evil


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think your dice don't like me Strahd. A 2 for damage followed by a 3 attack? Not nice!




You forgot the 40+ dmg the dice rolled for you so quickly when you attacked the gnoll.
in this battle the dice are evil


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> You forgot the 40+ dmg the dice rolled for you so quickly when you attacked the gnoll.
> in this battle the dice are evil





Ha ha! True...but why can't I get the 40+ damage when we _actually_ need it?


----------



## Voadam

Celestial dog will still sniff out the invisible assassin though.


----------



## Voadam

Celestial animals get spell resistance which can defeat Protection from Good though I believe so there should be a spell penetration check for the cleric spells to work (long shot I know but worth checking out).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Absent Notification*

I'll be away to a scientific conference in Bulgaria from 2/9 to 9/9.
My internet Time will be limited.
I'll resume full posting in Monday 10/9.


----------



## Voadam

Crazy Israelis and your flipped month day notations.  You probably use the metric system too.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Crazy Israelis and your flipped month day notations.  You probably use the metric system too.




LOL. That's exactly what I thought when I first say that. He'll be gone from February to September? Wow...that's a long time.


----------



## stonegod

No, he's telling us *way* in advance---Feb to September of 2009!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> Crazy Israelis and your flipped month day notations.  You probably use the metric system too.




Yeah , Yeah.
Metric system rules!!! Maybe I'll start to write this way and you'll do some calculations.

DM : *"You enter into a 5X5 meter cubic room. Korbryn looks into the darkness of the pit and see a ledge 3 meter beneath him."*

Now you will do some calculations instead of me.  

As for the Day/Month/Year – This is the most reasonable way to write it and not Month/Day/Year.


----------



## Rhun

Actually, I'd be fine with that. I like using metrics.


----------



## stonegod

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> As for the Day/Month/Year – This is the most reasonable way to write it and not Month/Day/Year.



Silly. Anyone that uses a computer knows its YYMMDD, not DDMMYY or MMDDYY.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I will file a grievance with the appropriate legal entities if you attempt to bring the metric system into a fantasy world.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I will file a grievance with the appropriate legal entities if you attempt to bring the metric system into a fantasy world.




Do not test me!!!!   

I’ll bring Celsius instead of Fahrenheit and Kg and grams instead of Libras (The weight thingy still gives me a lot of trouble, damn with this lbs.)


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Do not test me!!!!
> 
> I’ll bring Celsius instead of Fahrenheit and Kg and grams instead of Libras (The weight thingy still gives me a lot of trouble, damn with this lbs.)





1 kg = about 2.2 lbs

EZ PZ


----------



## Voadam

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Yeah , Yeah.
> Metric system rules!!! Maybe I'll start to write this way and you'll do some calculations.
> 
> DM : *"You enter into a 5X5 meter cubic room. Korbryn looks into the darkness of the pit and see a ledge 3 meter beneath him."*





Let's see, meters are about a yard, so x3 = a 15 by 15 foot room and a ledge 9 feet below. Just shy of 10 feet so no damage if you drop down to the ledge. Nope, everyone knows dungeons are made in regular five foot increments, So I'm afraid meters just won't cut it.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> 1 kg = about 2.2 lbs
> 
> EZ PZ



Gah, even with that formula it would be a speed bump for those of us who are american non-scientists who don't deal with metric systems. Or at least this one.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Just wanted to say Happy new year folks, Today we celebrate the Israeli new year.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say Happy new year folks, Today we celebrate the Israeli new year.





Excellent. Happy New Year to you, Strahd! May the new year bring you prosperity and happiness!


----------



## stonegod

Just as an FYI: The game I'm running is recruiting. DEFCON is in it, so you can ask them about it. Its good, clean, horrifying fun!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:
			
		

> Just as an FYI: The game I'm running is recruiting. DEFCON is in it, so you can ask them about it. Its good, clean, horrifying fun!




Do you need a player for your Ravenloft game ??
I'm the most fitting player for this kind of game


----------



## stonegod

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Do you need a player for your Ravenloft game ??
> I'm the most fitting player for this kind of game



Just filled it, man! And your role, let's say, it already taken.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*CoC*

Lately I showed interest in Call of Cthulhu (CoC) D20 RPG,
I bought Arkham Horror board game, I watched the movie "Cthulhu" (2007) which was one of the worst movies I ever seen, But I heard "Call of Cthulhu" (2005) is good.
I even played Munchkin Cthulhu
I acquired the D20 books.
Any one knows something about CoC … anyone played it before?


----------



## Rhun

I've never played d20 CoC. I remember playing the old, old CoC PRG from like 20 years ago. It was fun in a horrific kind of way.


----------



## stonegod

Ditto. CoC is fun if you like madness and survival horror. Not so good if GM shows favoritism to his girlfriend.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ditto. CoC is fun if you like madness and survival horror. Not so good if GM shows favoritism to his girlfriend.




I was a DM in a Ravenloft campaign, I killed one of my 1st level players with a vampire, another player of mine, level 3 rouge was aged by a mummy cleric 13, another fighter type character were used as pieces for a flesh golem.
Believe me I love horror and I'm quite ruthless in horror games.
But I have an excellent idea for Call of Cthulhu game, an adventure, here in Israel, imagine your self, the streets of old Jerusalem, around 1900 AC, the quarters of the old city, The dome of the rock, the secret tunnels of the Holy temple, Jews, Muslims, Christians and other secretive cults and above all, the ruthless Ottomans rulers of the land, by the way, it is not far from other interesting locations – the pyramids in Egypt and the Red rock of Petra  … maybe I'll save it for my next game … another game of mine "The lost Caverns of Tsojcanth" is entering his final stage.


----------



## Voadam

*Miltiades, a name with a proud history*

From the Death Knight Ecology article:



> Miltiades: Although not specifically referred to as a death knight, a skeletal undead paladin named Miltiades appears in the Forgotten Realms campaign setting. Cursed by Tyr, god of justice, after dishonorably slaying a foe, Miltiades sought to do good even after death. Tyr restored Miltiades to life after suitable heroics.




I had no idea. I got the name from Herodotus' History, as I would guess the FR author did as well.


----------



## Voadam

The ravenloft game I used to run was sort of a mix of D&D and CoC. Lots of investigations, tomes of black knowledge, hidden cultists, plenty of fights where the PCs were scared and ran away, but also ones where they  killed the monsters and took their stuff.

I never played CoC proper, though I have one of the CoC books, 4th ed.  I think. I like to use that and my Elric!and my Encyclopedia of the World of Warhammer books as inspirations for my D&D games. In second edition I had options in my game for spells from CoC as D&D spells. The players were more interested in the Spell Law and Ars Magica conversion options I made available. 

BRP system has my favorite xp system of any RPG game I've seen.


----------



## Rhun

I think we are about to get some Cthulu/Tharizdun action in this game. Who eats a black fruit offered up by an evil god?


----------



## s@squ@tch

A curious gnome historian, thats who!


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> A curious gnome historian, thats who!




Its all good. If Korbryn has to put Lenuran down, more XPs for him!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Who could pass up a black fruit given by the dark lord?  It will certainly spice up the adventure one way or another!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Right on! It will be written as another chapter in the historian book.

_"It all happened when I ate the black fruit…"_


----------



## Voadam

"Miltiades keeps an eye peeled lest any dragons catch them by surprise." Oh well, cure spells beginning to flow, first to the disabled, then to the dwarf.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Miltiades keeps an eye peeled lest any dragons catch them by surprise." Oh well, cure spells beginning to flow, first to the disabled, then to the dwarf.




I gave him bonus to spot because you mentioned it, but the dragon was so well hidden.


----------



## Rhun

Hey Strahd,

Can you get the map reposted so I can figure out Korbryn's action?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey Strahd,
> 
> Can you get the map reposted so I can figure out Korbryn's action?




The file works, I just checked it.


----------



## Voadam

I thought the dragon was waiting to ambush us outside while something from a corridor behind us was coming up from below after us. Was I mistaken and it was the dragon we heard?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I thought the dragon was waiting to ambush us outside while something from a corridor behind us was coming up from below after us. Was I mistaken and it was the dragon we heard?




Yes. The dragon came at us from the south.


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> I thought the dragon was waiting to ambush us outside while something from a corridor behind us was coming up from below after us. Was I mistaken and it was the dragon we heard?



And then the Kid killed it (with a little help from his friends).


----------



## s@squ@tch

I think that Lenuran's chanting gave it a heart attack.


----------



## Rhun

Poor Korbry...never gets any credit.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:
			
		

> Poor Korbry...never gets any credit.




I shudder at the thought of the first opponent who charms or dominates Korbryn -- and unleashes him on us.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Poor Korbry...never gets any credit.




He who writes history . . . The question being will you multiclass into bard to sing your own glories?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> He who writes history . . . The question being will you multiclass into bard to sing your own glories?





A level of bard would qualify my PC for the Warchanter prestige class. 

Actually, with Korbryn about to be 5th level, I can't find a single class out there besides fighter that actually fits the character concept. At least until Dwarven Defender becomes available (but that is a long way off). I just wish Fighter gave bonus feats every level and didn't have the stupid dead levels.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I shudder at the thought of the first opponent who charms or dominates Korbryn -- and unleashes him on us.




hmmm...   
Thanks for the ideas s@squ@tch.
Me and the players will appreciate other destructive ideas brought by you


----------



## s@squ@tch

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> hmmm...
> Thanks for the ideas s@squ@tch.
> Me and the players will appreciate other destructive ideas brought by you




No problem, I've got tons of ideas.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> No problem, I've got tons of ideas.




Hmm, black fruit of corruption from an evil elder god. Looks yummy!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: Seems like this would be a good time to sell some of the mundane party loot that we have acquired -- the non-magical weapons and armor, to be specific.  I'd like to buy a crossbow of some sort for ranged support.




Loot + party equipment:
Gnoll Guards in the Moathouse Dungeon - 72 gold.

Excavated Relics (Room #24) (Female Priest) - Ochre robes, 3 potions, MW Morningstar, splint armor, large steel shield, light crossbow, 10 bolts, 20 gold coins, 20 silver coins, holy symbol. An iron torch and three black cones, A black scepter with violet gems, a small black sphere and a black metal tube.

Gnoll's Ambush - Full plate, MW Great Axe, magical studded leather armor, MW longsword, MW short sword, magical brooch(Thandis), clw potion

Assassins loot – 4 scrolls (1 protection from elements fire, 3 clw), necklace, mw rapier, 2 feather tokens (bird), brooch, holy symbol (obex) ring.

Ceremonial relics from the cave – small black bead, set of silver chimes, bronze brazier and three chunks of incense, skin-covered black drum.

Cleric's Quarters #30 – two ceramic liquid vials, two scrolls, six tindertwigs, a sheaf of papers with “G.T” letters scribed on the binding.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Total money: 92 gold coins, 20 silver coins.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Summery:
You can sell items at half price. If you want things for Spugnoir to identify or use spellcraft to see what they are, just tell me.
You have plenty of free time in Hommlet, you are not in a rush to investigate the ruined temple like you promised Burne and Rufus, through Spugnoir.
Investigate things in Hommlet, you know there is a spy of Iuz, her name is Telna and Elmo caught her, and there was something mentioned in the Journal about the mill also.


----------



## stonegod

I'd like to id all the magic items (isn't the ceremonial dagger the Kid is carrying around magical, or just mwk?) and get the Kid another light warhorse to replace Skirmish. He's fine w/ selling the rest.


----------



## s@squ@tch

To sell:

MW Morningstar     308gp
splint armor     200gp
large steel shield     20gp
light crossbow    35 gp 
10 bolts      1 gp
Full plate     1500 gp
MW Great Axe     320gp
MW longsword     315gp
MW short sword,     310gp
necklace     ??
mw rapier      320gp
brooch     ??
holy symbol (obex) ring.     ??



Total:      3329 gp + cost of necklace/brooch/(un)holy symbol ring

1/2 price:     1664.5 gp + necklace/brooch/ring


Lenuran is looking to pick up a ranged weapon to help out.  Probably either a MW light crossbow or a repeating heavy crossbow (both obviously small) if $$ is available.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Strahd]
Hey, check my against the cult of the reptile thread -- your cleric is on deck for insertion into the campaign.

Don't mean to intrude onto this thread, just wanted you to know
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Sorry, just spotted a mistake, the Ring, second brooch (beside the one Thandis is wearing) and necklace you want to sell are magical.

EDIT: One merchant agreed to buy the Obex - for 15 gold.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Potions and Scrolls*

I rolled Spellcraft check for Miltiades, Ithiken and Lenuran.
They found the following:

Excavated Relics (Room #24) (Female Priest) -  3 potions - potion of Aid, unknown potion, potion of Clw.

Assassins loot – 4 scrolls (1 protection from elements fire, 3 clw). 

Cleric's Quarters #30 – two ceramic liquid vials (clw, water breathing), two scrolls (animal messenger and stone shape.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn is fine with selling whatever...there aren't really any items he is interested in. If he could eventually get enough gold to get his sword/armor upgraded, or perhaps something to improve his speed like some boots of striding and springing or some such, that would make him happy.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Magical stuff*

There are plenty, are you willing spending the time and the money to identify the items.
If do, Spugnoir gives a discount for identifying items.
the furst two items for 50 gold
the next four items for 75 gold.
and the rest items at regular price - 100 gold


----------



## Voadam

So 175 gp to ID the necklace, brooch, and ring?

I say we do that first.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OK friends, I'm Croos lining the loot's post.

Dividing the coins - 14 gold and 10 silver each.
Selling items - 332 gold 9 silver.
Identify items - 35 each
*Total: 311 gold 19 silver each.*

*Now - the magical items are:* _Brooch of shielding, Necklace of prayer beads (2 blessing left), Ring of mind shielding._

Items you haven't Identify yet - iron torch and three black cones, a small black sphere and a black metal tube.
magical studded leather armor, magical brooch(Thandis).
regular items you haven't sold yet are with out "Crossing line' in the loot's post


----------



## stonegod

Is the dagger Thandis found magical or mwk?


----------



## stonegod

Id'ing everything else (assuming all the spheres are the same) is 600gp, or 120 apiece.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:
			
		

> Is the dagger Thandis found magical or mwk?




Nope, the dagger is not magical.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I've done a mistake, I forgot to write down the items you brought from the cave of the mad priest and up the shaft where you killed, Geynor, Chatrilon and the Troglodyte.
Here are the regular and maical items, I added them to the RG too.

*Up the shaft #32* – small statue, _Rapier_, _buckler_, _wand_, 60 gold, 15 silver, _Cloak_.

*The Big cave with the mad priest* – _Pearl, potion_, 23 gold coins, gem worth 20 gold.

Summing up the gold again, each get 16 gold and 7 silver from those rooms.

I will summerize all the items shortly.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Wealth Summery*

[sblock=Coins (including coins from items you already sold and the cost of Identify]
340 gold 9 silver each.
[/sblock]
I rolled appraise check for you to determine the value of the items.
[sblock=Non Magical Items that you haven't sold]
Ochre robes (10 silver), A black scepter with violet gems (1000 gold), a black metal tube (1 gp, contains a folded scroll you haven't read yet), set of silver chimes (200 gold), bronze brazier (5 gold) and three chunks of incense (25 gold), skin-covered black drum (0 gold), six tindertwigs, small four-sided statue (3 gold).
[/sblock]
[sblock=Magical items you Identified by paying money or by Spellcraft check]
2 feather tokens (bird), Brooch of shielding, Necklace of prayer beads (2 blessing left), Ring of mind shielding.
Potions: Potion of fly, potion of Aid, potion of Clw(2), potion of water breathing
Scrolls: 1 protection from elements fire, 3 clw, animal messenger and stone shape (All divine)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Magical items not Identified]
An iron torch and three black cones, a small black sphere, magical studded leather armor, magical brooch (Thandis), small black bead, Rapier, buckler, wand, Cloak, Pearl.
Total - 11 items not identified.
[/sblock]

Spugnoir deal - 3 more items identify 75 gold each. the rest in 100 gold each.
So if you want to identify all the 11 unknown items it will cost you 205 gold each.


----------



## Rhun

I'm fine with paying Korbryn's share to get things identified; we don't have anywhere near enough gold for him to buy anything of use anyway.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yup, I'll pay for it to.  Unidentified magic items are useless.

/rant: OOG: I sincerely hope this is one aspect of D&D that gets changed when 4th edition is finally released.  The whole "100 gp to identify a magic item" thing is the stupidest rule out there.  The whole game is based entirely around getting better, badder, and more magic items to equip your character with, but they make you go through all these hoops just to do it.  Hopefully it'll now just come down to spellcraft checks (which is what it should be anyway).  The fact that it costs more to identify certains items than they are actually worth is just ridiculous. /endrant


----------



## Rhun

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> /rant: OOG: I sincerely hope this is one aspect of D&D that gets changed when 4th edition is finally released.  The whole "100 gp to identify a magic item" thing is the stupidest rule out there.  The whole game is based entirely around getting better, badder, and more magic items to equip your character with, but they make you go through all these hoops just to do it.  Hopefully it'll now just come down to spellcraft checks (which is what it should be anyway).  The fact that it costs more to identify certains items than they are actually worth is just ridiculous. /endrant





I actually have my own house rule for this, since I hate the whole paying to get your items identified, too:



> If you have the ability to cast Detect Magic and you have ranks in Spellcraft, you can attempt to identify magical items. This process is modified from the Maester Prestige Class in the Complete Adventurer.
> 
> By spending an hour handling and examining an item and making a successful Spellcraft check (DC10 + item's caster level), you can determine the magical properties of a magic item. You cannot Take 10 or Take 20 on this check, but you can try again, though each attempt take one hour.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OK, 205 gp each for identify items makes it 135 gold each.
And the items are:
An iron torch - Torch of revealing [this black iron torch has a cupped head that is fitted so that the cone shaped incense of dreaming can be easily set into it, when the incense are lit, it creates 10-foot radius of violet light and chill air. this litten torches are supposed to reveal magical hidden Tharizdun's artifacts - This item is Evil!!]
Three black cones - Incense of dreaming, they are the torch's fuel.
a small black sphere - bead of force.
magical studded leather armor - studded leather +1
magical brooch (Thandis) - Brooch of shielding (again, you now have two of those)
small black bead - bead of force.
Rapier - Rapier +1
buckler - buckler +1
wand - Wand of invisibility 22 charges.
Cloak - Cloak of resistence +1
Pearl - pearl of power (1st level).


----------



## DEFCON 1

Well based on this, the two things Ithiken would want more than anything are the two Beads of Force (him being a force mage and all).  The Pearl of Power could probably go to someone else as he already has a large supply of spells at his disposal already.

He would recommend us selling off the Wand of Invisibility, as he already has Invisibility as spell at his disposal (at least until 8th level when I can swap it out), and we've yet to actually use the spell to any real effect (other than he making himself invisibile when he was hurt).  So the wand is pretty much useless, and better to claim it for cash.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> 135 gold each.




Will not this on Korbryn's sheet.



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> An iron torch - Torch of revealing [this black iron torch has a cupped head that is fitted so that the cone shaped incense of dreaming can be easily set into it, when the incense are lit, it creates 10-foot radius of violet light and chill air. this litten torches are supposed to reveal magical hidden Tharizdun's artifacts - This item is Evil!!]
> Three black cones - Incense of dreaming, they are the torch's fuel.




Korbryn is all for destorying these, unless they have a use further on in the adventure; that said, we should probably hold onto them for now.



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> a small black sphere - bead of force.
> magical studded leather armor - studded leather +1
> magical brooch (Thandis) - Brooch of shielding (again, you now have two of those)
> small black bead - bead of force.
> Rapier - Rapier +1
> buckler - buckler +1
> wand - Wand of invisibility 22 charges.
> Cloak - Cloak of resistence +1
> Pearl - pearl of power (1st level).




The only thing Korbryn has interest in is the Cloak of Resistance. We should sell anything else we can't use, such as the rapier. The Pearl of Power should go to Miltiades.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'd like the wand of invisibility for Lenuran.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I'd like the wand of invisibility for Lenuran.




That is fine by me.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

An iron torch - Torch of revealing Saved for later
Three black cones - Incense of dreaming, they are the torch's fuel. Saved for later
a small black sphere - bead of force. Ithikan
magical studded leather armor - studded leather +1 Sold
Brooch of shielding Thandis
small black bead - bead of force. Ithikan
Rapier - Rapier +1 Sold
buckler - buckler +1 Sold
wand - Wand of invisibility 22 charges. Lenuran
Cloak - Cloak of resistence +1 Korbryn
Pearl - pearl of power (1st level). Miltiades
Brooch of shielding. Ithikan
Necklace of prayer beads (2 blessing left) Miltiades
Ring of mind shielding.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> An iron torch - Torch of revealing Saved for later
> Three black cones - Incense of dreaming, they are the torch's fuel. Saved for later
> a small black sphere - bead of force. Ithikan
> magical studded leather armor - studded leather +1
> Brooch of shielding Thandis
> small black bead - bead of force. Ithikan
> Rapier - Rapier +1
> buckler - buckler +1
> wand - Wand of invisibility 22 charges. Lenuran
> Cloak - Cloak of resistence +1 Korbryn
> Pearl - pearl of power (1st level). Miltiades
> Brooch of shielding
> Necklace of prayer beads (2 blessing left)
> Ring of mind shielding.




I'm all for selling the studded leather +1, rapier +1, buckler +1, and ring of mind shielding.

That would net ~ 6K worth of gold...

Lenuran will just want to purchase a MW Light Crossbow (335 gp) and some bolts (1 gp), sized for a gnome.


----------



## Voadam

I'll take the prayer beads as well.

Who wants the brooch?

I'd think enemy spellcasters with MM would target Ithiken to disrupt him (and for the likely low hp of an unarmored caster elf), or possibly Korbryn for the autohit aspect as he is a scary frontliner with heavy armor and a big melee weapon.


----------



## stonegod

Given time an enough money, Thandis would like to enchant the dragon dagger to at least +1, maybe bump up his armor or get other armor.  He's fine w/ selling the rest.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Who wants the brooch?
> 
> I'd think enemy spellcasters with MM would target Ithiken to disrupt him (and for the likely low hp of an unarmored caster elf), or possibly Korbryn for the autohit aspect as he is a scary frontliner with heavy armor and a big melee weapon.





I was thinking along these same lines, and that it should go to Ithiken to prevent his spells from being disrupted. If someone targets Korbryn with magic missiles, he will make them pay.

Obviously Korbryn would like to either upgrade his armor or sword as time goes on, but both are going to be expensive...so hopefully we start finding lots more gold.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OK, I updated the above list, with necklave to Miliades and second Brooch to Ithiken.
Selling the magical Armor, Shield and weapon at half price sums to: 466 gold each.

what about the ring ?
beside it you still have some non magical items that worth money.
Ochre robes (10 silver), A black scepter with violet gems (1000 gold), a black metal tube (1 gp, contains a folded scroll you haven't read yet), set of silver chimes (200 gold), bronze brazier (5 gold) and three chunks of incense (25 gold), skin-covered black drum (0 gold), six tindertwigs, small four-sided statue (3 gold).


----------



## Voadam

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> OK, I updated the above list, with necklave to Miliades and second Brooch to Ithiken.
> Selling the magical Armor, Shield and weapon at half price sums to: 466 gold each.
> 
> what about the ring ?
> beside it you still have some non magical items that worth money.
> Ochre robes (10 silver), A black scepter with violet gems (1000 gold), a black metal tube (1 gp, contains a folded scroll you haven't read yet), set of silver chimes (200 gold), bronze brazier (5 gold) and three chunks of incense (25 gold), skin-covered black drum (0 gold), six tindertwigs, small four-sided statue (3 gold).




All sold, except the tindertwigs and drum. We burn the drum.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Ring of mind shielding - 800 gold each.

You burn the drum ... no one wanted to play it


----------



## s@squ@tch

Damn!  I was going to have Lenuran pick up perform(percussion) and continue on his journey to evil, dark, goodness...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Damn!  I was going to have Lenuran pick up perform(percussion) and continue on his journey to evil, dark, goodness...




If you were in Ravenloft, the route to corruption was advancing on you fast … a few acts like eating the apple and playing the drums would have been taking you to be a dark lord.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Damn!  I was going to have Lenuran pick up perform(percussion) and continue on his journey to evil, dark, goodness...





Just remember how sharp Korbryn's blade is!


----------



## s@squ@tch

An invisible drummer can be hard to hit.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Damn!  I was going to have Lenuran pick up perform(percussion) and continue on his journey to evil, dark, goodness...




Curses foiled again, eh?

The church is one step in front of you. No-one expects the Raoian inquisition.   

I need to figure a way to get an "e" and a "y" into Raoian.


----------



## s@squ@tch

So, for total gold each, I see:

135 gp for the mundane items
466 gp for the magical armor/weapons
800 gp for the ring of mind-shielding

1401 gp total each.

what about for the Ochre robes (10 silver), A black scepter with violet gems (1000 gold), a black metal tube (1 gp, contains a folded scroll you haven't read yet), set of silver chimes (200 gold), bronze brazier (5 gold) and three chunks of incense (25 gold), skin-covered black drum (0 gold), six tindertwigs, small four-sided statue (3 gold)

Or are those items included in the 800 gp each for the ring?


----------



## DEFCON 1

Thanx for the Brooch fellows!  I figured that with the two beads of force that I might be over my limit, but if you want me to have it to stop the magic missile counterspelling, I'm right there with you.  

Ithiken will take a gander at the scroll within the black tube just to see what all the fuss is about.  Everything else that s@squ@tch mentioned can be sold off too as far as the elf's concerned.

And isn't "evil, dark goodness" an oxymoron?  Heh heh.


----------



## stonegod

stonegod said:
			
		

> Given time an enough money, Thandis would like to enchant the dragon dagger to at least +1, maybe bump up his armor or get other armor.  He's fine w/ selling the rest.



Strahd: Any news about the possibilities of the above?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:
			
		

> Strahd: Any news about the possibilities of the above?




If you have enough money I don't see any problem. A week passed since you were back. Spugnoir from the potions store or Zerosh Nuric a male elf scroll maker can enhance your dagger or armor.
Just take the price in the DMG


----------



## stonegod

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> If you have enough money I don't see any problem.



Anyone want to lend The Kid 400gp for making the dragon tooth dagger +1?

Thandis bought a new light warhorse.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Strahd- is the amount per person correct in my post above? 



			
				me said:
			
		

> what about for the Ochre robes (10 silver), A black scepter with violet gems (1000 gold), a black metal tube (1 gp, contains a folded scroll you haven't read yet), set of silver chimes (200 gold), bronze brazier (5 gold) and three chunks of incense (25 gold), skin-covered black drum (0 gold), six tindertwigs, small four-sided statue (3 gold)
> 
> Or are those items included in the 800 gp each for the ring?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Strahd- is the amount per person correct in my post above?




Those are not included in my previous post.
Joman Dart, the Halfling seller from the Old Trading post will buy them for:
820 gold coins,
Thus:
164 gold each.

Stonegod, that means you need 236 gold to enhace your new dagger.


----------



## stonegod

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Stonegod, that means you need 236 gold to enhace your new dagger.



Anyone want to lend a Kid a dime? And 236 gp?


----------



## Voadam

stonegod said:
			
		

> Anyone want to lend a Kid a dime? And 236 gp?




Done.


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> Done.



Yay! Thanks.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Cool, so the total el grande per person is 1565 gp.


----------



## Voadam

Strahd, will cure minor give any benefit to somebody suffering from a hangover?


----------



## Rhun

What is the exchange rate for the local money lender/gem dealer? It would be a lot easier to carry some platinum and gems over 1500+ gold.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm assuming that finding a MW small, light crossbow and bolts at Joman's is not an issue, so I will mark off the 335 gp for the xbow and the 4gp for the bolts on Lenuran's sheet.

Strahd: What is your take on Eternal wands (MIC pg 159)?  Lvl 1 Eternal Wands cost 820 gp -- and the MIC makes no mention of additional cost for spells with a material component.  So would you allow Lenuran to purchase an Eternal Wand of Identify for 820 gp?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> Strahd, will cure minor give any benefit to somebody suffering from a hangover?



Nope, Cure poison will, but a nice fresh bucket of water will do the trick.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> What is the exchange rate for the local money lender/gem dealer?



the local Jeweler takes 3%, thus you get 97% of the Jem value.



			
				Lenuran said:
			
		

> Eternal wands?



Nope, sorry.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid is broke, so some one will have to purchase rations for the poor sot. 

I am assuming our horses can forage, or should we bring feed?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:
			
		

> The Kid is broke, so some one will have to purchase rations for the poor sot.
> 
> I am assuming our horses can forage, or should we bring feed?




You don't want your horse to graze the evil grass around the temple, the horse will turn into a _"nightmare"_


----------



## s@squ@tch

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> You don't want your horse to graze the evil grass around the temple, the horse will turn into a _"nightmare"_




I know where to get some black apples to feed any horses.......


----------



## Rhun

Korbrynn has gold for rations and feed.


----------



## Voadam

I will be away on vacation Thursday and Friday Dec. 6, and 7.


----------



## stonegod

*Strahd* Thandis has uncanny dodge. As that means he is not denied his dex bonus, should sneak attack apply (The Kid is not flanked)?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:
			
		

> *Strahd* Thandis has uncanny dodge. As that means he is not denied his dex bonus, should sneak attack apply (The Kid is not flanked)?




Uncanny fodge: "...The rogue retains his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if he is caught flat-footed..."
Sneak Attack: "...The sneak attack deals extra damage any time her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC ..."

Thus, you are right !!
reduce the total damage to only 15 from your whole hp.


----------



## stonegod

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Thus, you are right !!
> reduce the total damage to only 15 from your whole hp.



 That mean's the Kid continues his swipe--tumble plan as before instead of withdrawing.

Edit: Fixed Thandis and updated the IC post. He only get's 10 hp back because of the Con damage (unless you included that already).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:
			
		

> That mean's the Kid continues his swipe--tumble plan as before instead of withdrawing.
> 
> Edit: Fixed Thandis and updated the IC post. He only get's 10 hp back because of the Con damage (unless you included that already).




Nope, I didn't include the con damage, apply that as well until someone will restore you


----------



## Voadam

I expect to be offline from Saturday Dec. 22 to Thursday Jan. 4. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Thanks for the heads up Voadam,

I remind you all that my rating post is slowed due to the new addition to my family.

I wish you Merry Christmas and happy New Year my American friends over sea.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Hi, sorry for the slow posting rate.
I’ve been in a trip and had some important issues at home when I was home.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I have an important exam in the university next Sunday, the next post will be Sunday night or Monday.
Sorry.


----------



## stonegod

Woah, DEFCON posts on the weekend. The rapture is night!


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Woah, DEFCON posts on the weekend. The rapture is night!




I'd best catch up on my confession!


----------



## s@squ@tch

I just wanted to confirm that I saw DEFCON1 posting on a weekend.

It is still Sunday, right?  Its not like I'm woefully late from work?


----------



## DEFCON 1

Heh... ah, you guys!


----------



## Voadam

Stonegod, I can't tell if the Kid's gestures are for us clunky types to stay put or to come with you.


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> Stonegod, I can't tell if the Kid's gestures are for us clunky types to stay put or to come with you.



Come with, unless you want to be part of the distraction.


----------



## Rhun

I hope there are lots of hobgoblins...Korbryn could use a fun fight where he is slashing them down left and right.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Fun fight? are those poor hobgoblins are fun for your dwarf ??
I'll guess I'll have to sweep up a Hobgoblin Fighter 15 and his wizard 13 friend for you


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Fun fight? are those poor hobgoblins are fun for your dwarf ??
> I'll guess I'll have to sweep up a Hobgoblin Fighter 15 and his wizard 13 friend for you






Keep the wizards away...stupid will saves!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'll be away to celebrate Passover in Eilat and a trip to Petra from 18.4 – 22.4.
I wish you a good weekend.
Roy - Strahd.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

As requested by the moderators
Here is a new link to the IC thread - HERE


----------



## Voadam

Doesn't the goblin grapple provoke an AoO from the owl?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> Doesn't the goblin grapple provoke an AoO from the owl?




he was caught flatfooted, he failed to spot the hidden goblins


----------



## Rhun

That is a lot of goblins. Anyone have a fireball handy?


----------



## DEFCON 1

No, but I do have a Bead of Force.  I just need to double move up into position before throwing it.


----------



## Rhun

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> No, but I do have a Bead of Force.  I just need to double move up into position before throwing it.




Nice!

Let's hope Miltiades saves some healing spells...I have a feeling that Korbryn is about to get beat-up.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Let's hope Miltiades saves some healing spells...I have a feeling that Korbryn is about to get beat-up.




1 3rd, 1 2nd, a bunch of firsts (with healing domain to boot) and a cure light wounds wand out. I'm heading to right beside Korbryn and hoping the ape goes for the dwarf or vice versa and I can be the on hand healing battery.

I'm holding off on bless as it overlaps with and provides nothing more than Lenuran's inspire courage would.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I have been unable to find a lot of free time lately, so I apologize to those whose games I am playing in or those in games I am running.  I hope to get caught up this weekend.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> That is a lot of goblins.




Muhahaha.
Laugh the goblin lord


----------



## stonegod

For the curious,  I've converted the Kid and others of my PBP characters to 4E. Here's a dagger in your eye...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Nice stonegod... I should get the 4th edition some when late June.

Sorry for the slow post rate, I have a conference 21-28 June and I have to prepare presentation.


----------



## Voadam

I will be on vacation and expect to be without internet access from 6/21 through 6/30.

That is June 21 through June 30 for those on crazy Israeli nonamerican date notation systems.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

it's ok. I'll be away too from 21.6 - 28.6


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran leveled up!

Took some more languages, and added a couple of known spells.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

From what I read on the PHB, leveling up on the 4th edition is much quicker.


----------



## stonegod

OOC: I'm going on vacation to Vancouver from the 7th-13th, so don't expect much from me then.


----------



## s@squ@tch

FYI for the rest of the party:

Lenuran learned Identify (and Bull's Strength) at 5th level, so once we get some pearls, we can begin to figure out all of the magical gear that is being carted around.

He also picked up two more languages -- goblin and giant.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Since I'm a keen admirer of H.P Lovecraft, I opened a CoC game. Not many players like it, I have only two. Thought maybe I'll post over here to see if anyone is interested in joining my other great game.
The game is not D20, D20 sucks in CoC. I'm playing with Chaosium rules, so if anyone of my Fantasy D&D players wishes to join he is more then welcome.
LINK


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Now I know that Voadam is on vacation.
But what with S@S, haven't seen him for a while as his player and DM.


----------



## stonegod

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Now I know that Voadam is on vacation.
> But what with S@S, haven't seen him for a while as his player and DM.



No word one way or the other. I haven't tried emailing him, though. Someone else may have.


----------



## Rhun

I'm not sure what happened to S@s, but he appears to be gone. Stonegod just replaced him in my Alpha game...not sure if you want to recruit to replace him here, or give him some more time.


----------



## Voadam

Its been a while, Strahd is the prepared spells in my RG entry correct currently?

Happy new year everybody!


----------



## Rhun

Happy New Year, Voadam. As I think I mentioned somewhere else, it is good to have you back!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:


> Its been a while, Strahd is the prepared spells in my RG entry correct currently?
> 
> Happy new year everybody!




Welcome back. 
Hmmm. I think so.
I trust you folks to keep a spell record because I don't


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Welcome back.
> Hmmm. I think so.
> I trust you folks to keep a spell record because I don't





I don't in this game, because I'm a dwarf fighter (although I do keep good track of hit points. )

I do keep track of my spells in your other game though!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You should keep record on the many spells that were cast on Korbryn


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> You should keep record on the many spells that were cast on Korbryn





Ha! He's been turned to stone, had _fear_ cast on him, and I can't even remember all the other things!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Wealth is updated in the RG.

There are magical stuff that you haven't checked yet. now that you have the money, you can do it.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Wealth is updated in the RG.
> 
> There are magical stuff that you haven't checked yet. now that you have the money, you can do it.




I'm sure we don't have the cash yet, but is there someone in town that can "upgrade" items? And if so, how do you rule on that? If Korbryn wanted to have his sword increased from +1 to +2 or similar, would that be 6000gp (8000 for +2, -2000 for it already being +1)? Curious how you would rule on that...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Yes, the diffrence is the amount you need to pay. to upgrade from +1 to +2 you'll need 6000 gold.
You need also to find a magic user with craft weapon feat that is at least 6th level. sadly, no one can do it for you in Hommlet now.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Yes, the diffrence is the amount you need to pay. to upgrade from +1 to +2 you'll need 6000 gold.
> You need also to find a magic user with craft weapon feat that is at least 6th level. sadly, no one can do it for you in Hommlet now.




No Burne, eh? That punk of a wizard!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I have thought of something great ... Now that you have time you can always leave Hommlet and do a circle tour to Verbobonc and from there take the road to the hamlet of Hagthar. but then you'll need to pass the dread Ironwood (should be interesting )


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I have thought of something great ... Now that you have time you can always leave Hommlet and do a circle tour to Verbobonc and from there take the road to the hamlet of Hagthar. but then you'll need to pass the dread Ironwood (should be interesting )





Korbryn not be fearin' no stinkin' trees! 

Actually, I'm not even sure if he would have enough cash to upgrade, but I think if we sell some of our non-used magic items, we will probably have enough. He would not be opposed to a trip to Verbobonc.


----------



## Voadam

I think Ithiken's spellcraft taking 20 is sufficient to ID the potion.

Strahd, I'd like to try and see if the magical pearl we discovered works like the pearl of power I currently have.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:


> I think Ithiken's spellcraft taking 20 is sufficient to ID the potion.
> 
> Strahd, I'd like to try and see if the magical pearl we discovered works like the pearl of power I currently have.




Yes, this is pearl of power (level I)


----------



## Voadam

*Pearl of Power*

I don't need a backup one and the spontaneous casters can't use it so we sell it and get 500 gp, or five other items ID'd.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn would definitely like to get his sword and/or armor upgraded, which is why I think we should hit Verbonbonc. Until I know how much cash we end of having though, I can't plan that far ahead.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> Korbryn would definitely like to get his sword and/or armor upgraded, which is why I think we should hit Verbonbonc. Until I know how much cash we end of having though, I can't plan that far ahead.




How much cash? I don't know, how much do you think we can get for those ears?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Hey Strahd -- would you mind if I swapped out 2 of Lenuran's spells?  I wanted to change Harmony and Elation for Silent Image and Minor Image.


----------



## Rhun

Well, we have the following loot. I suppose we should decide what to keep, what to sell, etc, etc, etc...

-----

*Loot + party equipment:*
*Gnoll Guards in the Moathouse Dungeon * - 72 gold.

*Excavated Relics (Room #24) (Female Priest)* - Ochre robes, _3 potions_, MW  Morningstar, splint armor, large steel shield, light crossbow, 10 bolts, 20 gold coins, 20 silver coins, holy symbol. _An iron torch and three black cones_, A black scepter with violet gems, a _small black sphere _and a black metal tube.

*Gnoll's Ambush * - Full plate, MW Great Axe, _magical studded leather armor_, MW longsword, MW short sword, _magical brooch_(Thandis),  _clw potion_

*Assassins loot * – 4 scrolls (1 protection from elements fire, 3 clw),  _necklace_, mw rapier, _2 feather tokens (bird), _ _brooch_, holy symbol (obex),  _ring_.

*Ceremonial relics from the cave #34A* – _small black bead_, set of silver chimes, bronze brazier and three chunks of incense, skin-covered black drum.

*Cleric's Quarters #30* – _two ceramic liquid vials, two scrolls_, six tindertwigs, a sheaf of papers with “G.T” letters scribed on the binding.

*Up the shaft #32* – small statue, _Rapier_, _buckler_, _wand_, 60 gold, 15 silver, _Cloak_.

*The Big cave with the mad priest* – _Pearl of power (level 1), potion_, 23 gold coins, gem worth 20 gold.

*Temple of Elemental Evil ruins (The Hobgoblin tribe) * - 142 gold coins on bodies of fallen hobgoblins. Treasure room: 845 copper, 698 silver, 572 gold.
small iron box witth 10 bloodstones in silk padding (50 gold each), A bolt of cloth with gold embroidery (100 gold), A suit of full plate. golden flagon with obsidian inlays 9200 gold), Silver platter (75 gold), painting of green dragon (120 gold), 6 smokesticks, flask of holy water.

_italian_ = magical

-----

Judging from the strike outs, it looks like somethings were already divied up as well.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:


> _italian_ = magical





Thatsa spicy meatball.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Thatsa spicy meatball.




Italian, italics. Sounds the same to me. But you can blame Strahd...I just copied his information!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:


> Hey Strahd -- would you mind if I swapped out 2 of Lenuran's spells?  I wanted to change Harmony and Elation for Silent Image and Minor Image.




Sure.


----------



## Rhun

So guys, what are we selling, and what are we paying to get identified? We kinda need to get those details worked out so I can figure out how much shopping money Korbryn has.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran needs $$ to buy some pearls (to identify things when we leave Verbobobobobobobobobonc.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Lenuran needs $$ to buy some pearls (to identify things when we leave Verbobobobobobobobobonc.




For the record, can I just say that I completely DESPISE the 3.x method of identifying items. It is ridiculous to punish the PCs by making them pay to identify the loot that they find.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I agree to a certain extent, as I believe the 100gp pearl requirement for the _Identify_ spell is ridiculous, but from a RP perspective,  I can see why there is some method of identifying magic items beyond, character "A" picks up the unknown weapon and determines it is a +3 vicious vorpal keen toothpick.  PC's can't be expected to know each and every magical item, or whether an un-sentient magical item will tell new users what it does.

That being said, I'm going to modify the identification process in the ATG games.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:


> Well, we have the following loot. I suppose we should decide what to keep, what to sell, etc, etc, etc...
> 
> -----
> 
> *Loot + party equipment:*
> *Gnoll Guards in the Moathouse Dungeon * - 72 gold.
> 
> *Excavated Relics (Room #24) (Female Priest)* - Ochre robes, _3 potions_, MW  Morningstar, splint armor, large steel shield, light crossbow, 10 bolts, 20 gold coins, 20 silver coins, holy symbol. _An iron torch and three black cones_, A black scepter with violet gems, a _small black sphere _and a black metal tube.
> 
> *Gnoll's Ambush * - Full plate, MW Great Axe, _magical studded leather armor_, MW longsword, MW short sword, _magical brooch_(Thandis),  _clw potion_
> 
> *Assassins loot * – 4 scrolls (1 protection from elements fire, 3 clw),  _necklace_, mw rapier, _2 feather tokens (bird), _ _brooch_, holy symbol (obex),  _ring_.
> 
> *Ceremonial relics from the cave #34A* – _small black bead_, set of silver chimes, bronze brazier and three chunks of incense, skin-covered black drum.
> 
> *Cleric's Quarters #30* – _two ceramic liquid vials, two scrolls_, six tindertwigs, a sheaf of papers with “G.T” letters scribed on the binding.
> 
> *Up the shaft #32* – small statue, _Rapier_, _buckler_, _wand_, 60 gold, 15 silver, _Cloak_.
> 
> *The Big cave with the mad priest* – _Pearl of power (level 1), potion_, 23 gold coins, gem worth 20 gold.
> 
> *Temple of Elemental Evil ruins (The Hobgoblin tribe) * - 142 gold coins on bodies of fallen hobgoblins. Treasure room: 845 copper, 698 silver, 572 gold.
> small iron box witth 10 bloodstones in silk padding (50 gold each), A bolt of cloth with gold embroidery (100 gold), A suit of full plate. golden flagon with obsidian inlays 9200 gold), Silver platter (75 gold), painting of green dragon (120 gold), 6 smokesticks, flask of holy water.
> 
> _italian_ = magical
> 
> -----
> 
> Judging from the strike outs, it looks like somethings were already divied up as well.





I think 1st things first, we should get the remaining magical items identified.  Lenuran can do ~ 3 a day w/ the 100gp pearl per item.  Then sell those that we don't need.

I'm assuming the golden flagon with obsidian inlays is actually worth 200 gp and not 9200 gp (i'm assuming a typo that involved not using the shift key)

So, the items in need of identification are:

An iron torch and three black cones
small black sphere 
magical studded leather armor
necklace
brooch
ring
small black bead
rapier
buckler
wand -- Is this different than the Wand of Invisibility that Lenuran took?
cloak
about 4 potions


----------



## stonegod

This is why I like the changes made in the Magic Item Compendium. You still need to spend time/detect magic slots and have enough skill investment in Spellcraft or Arcana. So it isn't free.

Or just get Cannith Monocle from MIC and be done w/ it.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Update: Lenuran has 4 - 1st level spells slots/day, so it would take him ~ 3 days to identify all of them and ~1100 gp in pearls.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> This is why I like the changes made in the Magic Item Compendium. You still need to spend time/detect magic slots and have enough skill investment in Spellcraft or Arcana. So it isn't free.





I don't have the MIC, but this sounds like the same sort of thing I do in my games.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Yeah, the system sucks, but if you encountered a magical item already (potion, wand, etc...) and find it again. I guess that a simple spellcraft check will let you identify it without buying the expensive pearls. The kind DM will go through the item’s list and see what he can reveal without further burden on the character’s purse.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:


> So, the items in need of identification are:
> 
> An iron torch and three black cones - Unknown.
> small black sphere - Bead of force.
> magical studded leather armor - +1 armor bonus.
> necklace - Unknown.
> brooch - another Brooch of shielding like Thandis have.
> ring - Unknown.
> small black bead - please delete it. I forgot that the man used it when Miltiade's room in the Wench exploded.
> rapier - +1
> buckler - +1
> wand -- Wand of Invisibility (10 charges)
> cloak - Unknown.
> about 4 potions - Unknown.




List updated


----------



## Rhun

Thank you, kind Strahd!


----------



## Rhun

Hey guys,

We really need to get this treasure divied up and/or sold so we can determine how much gold we have. Ragnok would like to upgrade his sword, but that will cost something like 6000gp...we need to figure out how much each of our shares are. 


I say we take the time and money to identify the unkowns:

An iron torch and three black cones - Unknown. 
necklace - Unknown. 
ring - Unknown. 
cloak - Unknown. 

the potions we should probably work on identifying ourselves.

4 potions - Unknown. 

And then we either divy up or sell the following:

small black sphere - Bead of force. - keep for future use ?
magical studded leather armor - +1 armor bonus. - sell
brooch - another Brooch of shielding like Thandis have. - sell or keep? 
rapier - +1 - sell, unless Ithiken really wants it?
buckler - +1  - sell
wand -- Wand of Invisibility (10 charges)  - to Ithiken or sell?

As far as non-magical items/valuable goods, we should sell everything we have.

What does everyone think? Until we get this figured out, we really can't get the game back on track.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken already has Invisibility as a spell and I've only used it like twice... so the wand is superfluous.  Let's sell it.  And he's only been in HtH perhaps once, so the magic rapier is just a waste in his hand, so let's sell that too.  He will go ahead and try to identify the potions however.  I also think keeping the Bead of Force is a good idea to crowd control certain creatures during fights (like we did with the giant ape).


----------



## Rhun

Alright, here is my contribution to the loot process...

ITEMS TO KEEP SHOULD THEY PROVE USEFUL (These could possible have a use later in the adventure?)

- Ochre robes
- A black scepter with violet gems
- black metal tube.
- set of silver chimes
- bronze brazier and three chunks of incense
- skin-covered black drum.

These probably have no actual use, but could come in handy so we should just keep them:

- 6 smokesticks
- Flask of holy water.
- 6 tindertwigs

HARD COIN AND ITEMS to NON-MAGIC ITEMS To SELL

GP 797
SP 713
CP 845

- Gem (20gp value)
- 10 bloodstones (50gp each)
- A bolt of cloth with gold embroidery (100gp)- 
- A suit of full plate (resell value 750gp)
- Gold flagon with obsidian inlays (9200gp - Strahd, confirm that this is the correct value?)
- Silver platter (75gp)
- Painting of green dragon (120gp)
- Small statue - (Strahd, what was this of, and does it have any value?)

MAGIC ITEMS

Strahd, let's pay to get the following identified:

- An iron torch and three black cones - Unknown. 
- necklace - Unknown. 
- ring - Unknown. 
- cloak - Unknown. 

And then these we will keep or sell:

- 2 feather tokens (bird) - Sell (resell value 150gp each)
- Pearl of power (level 1) - To Miltiades
- Bead of force. - keep for future use
- Studded leather armor +1 - sell (resell value 588gp)
- Brooch of shielding - sell or keep? 
- Rapier+1 - sell (resell value 1160gp)
- Buckler+1 - sell (resell value 583gp)
- Wand of Invisibility (10 charges) - sell (resell value 450gp)
- 4 potions - will try to identify ourselves


----------



## stonegod

I fine w/ that division.


----------



## s@squ@tch

If it is cheaper to buy pearls than pay someone to identify, then we should purchase some for Lenuran to cast _Identify_.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> If it is cheaper to buy pearls than pay someone to identify, then we should purchase some for Lenuran to cast _Identify_.




It probably is...Strahd's call I guess. But the cheapest way is best, since I really don't think we have the money for an upgrade to Korbryn's sword anyway.


----------



## s@squ@tch

We also should stock up on some pearls to take with us on the road, so we can perform some identifications in the field.


----------



## Rhun

Not a bad idea.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Lenuran can identify – it is cheaper. If you pay a wizard you pay for his pearl + his service. So Lenuran is cheaper.

Gold flagon with obsidian inlays (200gp and not 9200gp)
Small statue (50 gp)

The shop gave you 95% of the actual value so"
1724 gold and 3 silver for the mundane items you sell.
2784 gold and 4 silver for magical items you sell.

Now buying 4 pearls for 400 gold:
* Ring of mind shielding
* Necklace of prayer beads (2 blessing)
* Cloak of resistance +1
* Torch of revealing and 3 Incense of dream – when the torch is lit with the incense it creates a 10’ radius of violet light and chill air. They are used to find hidden objects within temples devoted to Tharizdun.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, so totalling things up:

4905 gp (subtracted 400 gp for pearls)
720 sp
845 cp

* Ring of mind shielding   -- SELL!
* Necklace of prayer beads (2 blessing) - Miltidas?
* Cloak of resistance +1  -- anyone?  or sell?
* Torch of revealing and 3 Incense of dream – when the torch is lit with the incense it creates a 10’ radius of violet light and chill air. They are used to find hidden objects within temples devoted to Tharizdun. 

We should keep the last one for now, since Lenuran is now a follower of big T it could be a plot item which we will need in the future.


----------



## Rhun

Agreed, we should keep the torch for possible future use. 

With the rest of the cash totaled, that isn't enough for Korbryn to upgrade his sword...so I guess that will have to wait until later.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The ring of mind shielding has a 8000 gp purchase price, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> The ring of mind shielding has a 8000 gp purchase price, so keep that in mind.





Yeah, even if we end up with like 10,000gp in cash, though, that is only 2000 each. Unless he takes a loan from someone, he is still going to be like 2500-3000 short on an upgrade. No worries, it will just make things more exciting.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Sorry for the slow post rate. I'm moving next week to another place.


----------



## Rhun

No worries Strahd. Are you moving to Colorado as of next week?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Nope. Due to some economical issues I decided to stay in Israel for now and do my PhD in Tel Aviv. But I already got some interesting invitations for post-doc in Fort-Collins and Boulder Colorado.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Nope. Due to some economical issues I decided to stay in Israel for now and do my PhD in Tel Aviv. But I already got some interesting invitations for post-doc in Fort-Collins and Boulder Colorado.




Cool, cool. Get that PhD done! What field will your doctorate be in?


----------



## Voadam

What do you mean by "necklace of prayer beads (2 blessing)"

The normal Strand of Prayer Beads has 2-4 beads, each with a different power, blessing is the least powerful and is paired with healing the next least powerful one. 

You described the earlier one from the assassin this way as well. Do I now have 2 lesser strands of prayer beads? I expect the extra healing to come in handy.

The spell and prayer pearls are all once a day spell objects, is there a limit on how many individual pearls I can use in a day?


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> OK, so totalling things up:
> 
> 4905 gp (subtracted 400 gp for pearls)
> 720 sp
> 845 cp
> 
> * Ring of mind shielding   -- SELL!
> * Necklace of prayer beads (2 blessing) - Miltidas?
> * Cloak of resistance +1  -- anyone?  or sell?
> * Torch of revealing and 3 Incense of dream – when the torch is lit with the incense it creates a 10’ radius of violet light and chill air. They are used to find hidden objects within temples devoted to Tharizdun.
> 
> We should keep the last one for now, since Lenuran is now a follower of big T it could be a plot item which we will need in the future.




I agree we should sell the mind shielding ring. I also will take the necklace if I can use a second one and we will have blessings all the time.

If nobody else wants the cloak I'll take it, I don't have a magic one yet.

I'll also happily keep the Tharizdun torch sequestered in my haversack and out of Lenuran's corrupted hands.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:


> What do you mean by "necklace of prayer beads (2 blessing)"
> 
> The normal Strand of Prayer Beads has 2-4 beads, each with a different power, blessing is the least powerful and is paired with healing the next least powerful one.
> 
> You described the earlier one from the assassin this way as well. Do I now have 2 lesser strands of prayer beads? I expect the extra healing to come in handy.
> 
> The spell and prayer pearls are all once a day spell objects, is there a limit on how many individual pearls I can use in a day?




Really, so I must have duplicated the necklace by mistake ... ignore it. I will delete it.
As for selling other items. just take 8/10 of the price in the DMG.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> Cool, cool. Get that PhD done! What field will your doctorate be in?




3 years for my Phd - atmospheric science.
there is a good chance that I will come to Colorado as a guest of the university  ... sometime in the future.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> 3 years for my Phd - atmospheric science.
> there is a good chance that I will come to Colorado as a guest of the university  ... sometime in the future.





Awesome, one of my best friends just finished up a similar PhD a couple years back. He now works on LIDAR systems, studying clouds and climate conditions and atmospheric effects. When he talks, it is always way over my head, but it sounds interesting as hell.


----------



## stonegod

I need to have a look see if the Kid can do anything w/ his loot; probably tonight.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> I need to have a look see if the Kid can do anything w/ his loot; probably tonight.




You know, we have enough for korbryn to bump his armor up to +2 or something like that. Not sure we are going to get another chance to upgrade anytime soon. I'd just rather add to his sword.


----------



## Voadam

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Really, so I must have duplicated the necklace by mistake ... ignore it. I will delete it.
> As for selling other items. just take 8/10 of the price in the DMG.




No, no, no, I'm sure it was a standard strand of prayer beads with the priest instead of a second lesser strand. You must have just accidentally put in that blessing part. That must be it.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> You know, we have enough for korbryn to bump his armor up to +2 or something like that. Not sure we are going to get another chance to upgrade anytime soon. I'd just rather add to his sword.




3,000 for armor to go up from +1 to +2. I'm considering it, as well as another cure light wounds wand before we head on.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> 3,000 for armor to go up from +1 to +2. I'm considering it, as well as another cure light wounds wand before we head on.





I guess for an extra +1 to AC, 3,000 to upgrade isn't bad. Though I could pick up a ring of protection for 2k. Korbryn is willing to chip in on the CLW wand, too.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> OK, so totalling things up:
> 
> 4905 gp (subtracted 400 gp for pearls)
> 720 sp
> 845 cp
> 
> * Ring of mind shielding   -- SELL!
> * Necklace of prayer beads (2 blessing) - Miltidas?
> * Cloak of resistance +1  -- anyone?  or sell?
> * Torch of revealing and 3 Incense of dream – when the torch is lit with the incense it creates a 10’ radius of violet light and chill air. They are used to find hidden objects within temples devoted to Tharizdun.
> 
> We should keep the last one for now, since Lenuran is now a follower of big T it could be a plot item which we will need in the future.




So 6,400 for the mind shielding ring 8/10 of 8,000.
6400 + 4905 + 72 + 8.45 = 11,385.45 / 5 = 2,277.09 each. Sound right?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Your math looks sound.  I'll update Lenuran's sheet with his expenditures.


----------



## Rhun

Looks good to me as well. I will update Korbryn's charsheet.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, I've updated Lenuran's sheet with his +1 enchantment to his mithral shirt, and added his Headband of the Lorebinder -- total cost of 2600 gp.


----------



## DEFCON 1

I'll add the 2,277.09 gold to Ithiken's sheet.

I forget... was anything from the treasure supplies given to Ithiken?  I remember mentioning things he _didn't_ need... but can't remember if anything else was handed to him.


----------



## Voadam

I volunteered for carrying the evil corrupting crap and the cloak, but somebody has to have the bead of force, Ithiken or Lenuran seem good choices for that. I say first to call it gets it.


----------



## Voadam

I updated my character sheet with an armor upgrade and a second wand of cure light wounds.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> I updated my character sheet with an armor upgrade and a second wand of cure light wounds.





Do you want some cash from Korbryn? 150gp each should be the split, right?


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> Do you want some cash from Korbryn? 150gp each should be the split, right?




That would be great.


----------



## Voadam

I figured out the strand of prayer beads confusion on my end. I usually use the 3.5 online srd. RTTOEE is a 3.0 book and in 3.0 the item was called a necklace of prayer beads which overall worked slightly differently than the 3.5item which is called a strand of prayer beads. So I have a necklace with one bead that lets me cast bless 1/day.


----------



## Voadam

Defcon, I just want to say Ithiken is great, I was cracking up over the Greyhawk dungeon test.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> That would be great.





Consider it done. I'll take the 150gp off Korbryn's sheet...just add it to yours so it doesn't get forgotten.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Voadam said:


> Defcon, I just want to say Ithiken is great, I was cracking up over the Greyhawk dungeon test.




Thenk yooooooooouuuuuu...!  

Formula for playing Ithiken:  Treat every scenario as though I was 12 years old and playing in the backyard with my friends.  Whatever the first thing I think of for how I'd react... I type that out and hit the Submit button... forsaking any second-guessing on how tactically sound it is.  Then based upon everyone else's reaction to what he's just done, react again like I was 12 years old.  Rinse/repeat.  Heh heh.


----------



## Rhun

DEFCON 1 said:


> Formula for playing Ithiken:  Treat every scenario as though I was 12 years old and playing in the backyard with my friends.  Whatever the first thing I think of for how I'd react... I type that out and hit the Submit button... forsaking any second-guessing on how tactically sound it is.  Then based upon everyone else's reaction to what he's just done, react again like I was 12 years old.  Rinse/repeat.  Heh heh.





It seems to work pretty well!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> It seems to work pretty well!




I don't think the 10 headed hydra will find him funny.
The hydra loves to swallow jesters.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I don't think the 10 headed hydra will find him funny.
> The hydra loves to swallow jesters.





And Korbryn forgot his _improved sunder_ feat.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ENworld of facebook and tweet I see ...
Any one got a facebook account here ?


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> ENworld of facebook and tweet I see ...
> Any one got a facebook account here ?




I have facebook. I think my username is matthew.person1.


----------



## stonegod

OOC: My wife and I closed on our first house today, so expect some absence from me in the next few days.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Sorry for the very slow post rate - I'm moving locations and I work hard on my thesis. Full posting will resume on September.


----------



## Rhun

EN World is suddenly responding again. YAY! I hope it sticks.


----------



## Voadam

I will be taking my family on a beach vacation and don't expect to post between 8/14 and 8/24.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> I will be taking my family on a beach vacation and don't expect to post between 8/14 and 8/24.




What beach are you going to? Someplace exciting?


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> What beach are you going to? Someplace exciting?




Chincoteague. An island off of Maryland/Virginia with wild ponies. I will be swimming in the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> Chincoteague. An island off of Maryland/Virginia with wild ponies. I will be swimming in the Atlantic Ocean.





Sounds like a beautiful place! Have a great trip!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:


> Chincoteague. An island off of Maryland/Virginia with wild ponies. I will be swimming in the Atlantic Ocean.




Great, have fun.
Beware of Krakens


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Great, have fun.
> Beware of Krakens




And sahaugin. They can get to you on land!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> And sahaugin. They can get to you on land!




Nahhh ... Sahaugin exist only in fantasy.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Nahhh ... Sahaugin exist only in fantasy.




LOL. Okay...what about stinging jellyfish? You gotta watch for them!


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> And sahaugin. They can get to you on land!




Saw who again? 

Sahaugin sounds like it should be an island off of New England. Lovecraft probably wrote a story set there. 

In the end it was not sahuagin or krakens, it was mosquitoes who turned out to be the marshy coastal monster du jour. I killed twelve _inside _our rental house the first night and got bit a half dozen times. They didn't even have any decent loot. Thankfully the beach is windy enough to be mosquito free even in this most infested of Augusts and my killing spree cleared out the majority of the indoor population, I only found one or two more inside for the rest of the week.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> I killed twelve _inside _our rental house the first night and got bit a half dozen times. They didn't even have any decent loot.




Ah, but the experience points!


----------



## stonegod

I'll be out of town and likely w/o Internets until Thursday the 3rd. NPC the Kid as needed (he'll try leading way all scout like).


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> I'll be out of town and likely w/o Internets until Thursday the 3rd. NPC the Kid as needed (he'll try leading way all scout like).




Isn't that what got us lost in the first place?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:


> In the end it was not sahuagin or krakens, it was mosquitoes who turned out to be the marshy coastal monster du jour. I killed twelve _inside _our rental house the first night and got bit a half dozen times. They didn't even have any decent loot. Thankfully the beach is windy enough to be mosquito free even in this most infested of Augusts and my killing spree cleared out the majority of the indoor population, I only found one or two more inside for the rest of the week.




Sound like you went to war with a strige hive and not a vacation.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Sound like you went to war with a strige hive and not a vacation.




I hate stirges!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

double post


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> double post




I don't see another post. LOL.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> I don't see another post. LOL.




Naaahh. never mind


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Naaahh. never mind




And now, back to your regularly scheduled programming!


----------



## Voadam

I should have seen it coming. Brace for Ravenloft in T minus 60 and counting.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:


> I should have seen it coming. Brace for Ravenloft in T minus 60 and counting.




DM's face - 
Player's face - 

*Muhahahahaha !!!!*


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> DM's face -
> Player's face -
> 
> *Muhahahahaha !!!!*




That looks quite familiar.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Dammit, we've stumbled into Barovia...


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Dammit, we've stumbled into Barovia...




Aren't you already having enough issues in Barovia?


----------



## s@squ@tch

It seems I spend a lot of time there.

At least trees won't suck people's blood?


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> It seems I spend a lot of time there.
> 
> At least trees won't suck people's blood?




The first picture of a tree in the ravenloft MC is of one with a root piercing a woman it knocked onto the ground and draining her blood while a face forms in the trunk with a sinister laughing smile. Nothing can be trusted after nightfall in Ravenloft. People turn into half animal murderers, the dead come out to feast on the living, and plants and animals reveal their supernatural horror twists. And unlike CoC you are expected to fight these things hand to hand risking supernatural disease and draining instead of sensibly running away.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> Nothing can be trusted after nightfall in Ravenloft. People turn into half animal murderers, the dead come out to feast on the living, and plants and animals reveal their supernatural horror twists.




This is what I tried to tell the group, but nobody listens.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Do not worry. you are not in Barovia, not in Krynn and not in the realms.
Still Oerth, still Greyhawk.

But I liked the idea of sending you through the mist to Innsmouth 1920. Cthulhu can take the place of Elemental evil.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> But I liked the idea of sending you through the mist to Innsmouth 1920. Cthulhu can take the place of Elemental evil.




Now that is disturbing.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Can someone please send me the description of Bigby's Warding Hand
It's in PHBII, which I do not own and Defcon decided that's the spell Ithiken is casting.

S@S - post action, I already rolled Init for you.


----------



## stonegod

Creates a hand of force, 1 r/lvl. Target must make a Str check DC vs 15 or move at half-speed; target must make this check each round.

Hand can be attacked like other Bigby spells (AC 20, 9hp, saves as Ithiken).


----------



## Rhun

Now we just need Ithiken to throw around some of the high level Bigby spells!


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> "In a small copper pot,
> Which disgusted that man of Perren."




When I first read that, I read "In a small CHAMBER pot." LOL. And that would be quite disgusting!


----------



## DEFCON 1

Rhun said:
			
		

> Now we just need Ithiken to throw around some of the high level Bigby spells!



Hey, believe me... I'm waiting to level up so I can!  LOL!

And just fyi Strahd... the description for both PHII Bigby spells are written up on my character sheet.

I realize the Hand is just going to slow the undead down and not stop him, but I figure anything is better than nothing to hopefully stop it going after the horses.


----------



## Rhun

Yeah, this is actually the slowest leveling game I've ever played around here. We've only gained 1 level in 3 years! LOL.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> Yeah, this is actually the slowest leveling game I've ever played around here. We've only gained 1 level in 3 years! LOL.



OOC: One benefit of the Living Worlds: Time XP.

My Ravenloft game has had several levels, at least. Though I spread them out judiciously.


----------



## Rhun

My PCs in the ALPHA group started at level 2, and are up to level 5. So that's about a level per year.  I've actually had to slow the XPs down though...as I don't want them gaining too many levels yet!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Hints, hints ... you whiners 

Finish the undeads and I level you up and throw you to the next location.


----------



## Rhun

LOL. It wasn't a whine, my friend! I love this game, and you are an excellent dungeon master!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sweet!  Lenuran just leveled after the last combat @ the temple, now I get another level!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I’m surprised that no one remembered my promise that once you are out of the woods I’ll let you go up a level.
So ... To even everybody, you all raise to the next level with points equal to the minimum of that level and if memory is correct I think its level 5 or 6.


----------



## Rhun

We are level 5 now, so this should stick us at level 6. 

What books are you allowing, should we decide to choose a prestige class or such?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You can choose pre. class from the complete series.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> You can choose pre. class from the complete series.




Great. Thanks Strahd. I'll take a peak this weekend and see what I can come up with.


----------



## stonegod

I've got the Kid planned out until level 8, so he'll be taking another level in scout (with Master Thrower after).


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> I've got the Kid planned out until level 8, so he'll be taking another level in scout (with Master Thrower after).




I had originally planned on taking Korbryn to Fighter 7 and then adding Dwarven Defender, but I'm not sure that is the best plan for him at this point.


----------



## Voadam

My prestige class will be . . .  cleric.

Contemplating this last combat my new feat is extra turning. Blowing up the minion zombies was fun.


----------



## Rhun

I'm not finding any prestige classes that really appeal to Korbryn either, so it looks like another level of Fighter is likely in the works.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Cool beans.  Lenuran will now take a level in Archmage.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Cool beans.  Lenuran will now take a level in Archmage.




Oh, and I meant Korbryn will take a level in LEGENDARY DREADNOUGHT! 

Question for Strahd...will you allow _Improved Toughness_ to serve as _Toughness_ for a feat prerequisite? I still think I'm just going to go for Dwarven Defender, even though we aren't that high of level yet.

Although, if I decide to just focus on fighter using some of the cool feats from the complete series, who knows. Maybe I'll just play a straight fighter and see what happens.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> Cool beans.  Lenuran will now take a level in Archmage.




More evidence Lenuran's mind was warped by contact with the underground purple pillar of Cthulhu

Ooh, adding in a level of +1 bard spellcasting with lower HD, BAB, reflex save, skills and no bardic music. And I suppose you could reshape a glitterdust spell if you learned it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> Question for Strahd...will you allow _Improved Toughness_ to serve as _Toughness_ for a feat prerequisite?




Yes.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Yes.




Thanks. I should have Korbryn completely updated tonight then.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I can't seem to find any PrC's that seem too appealing for Lenuran at this point, so most likely will continue to be a bard.     Might be until the start of the workweek before I get him updated tho.

Or perhaps the pillar has warped his mind and he will now start taking levels in cleric??


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Or perhaps the pillar has warped his mind and he will now start taking levels in cleric??




Is there a bard/cleric theurge type class?


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> Or perhaps the pillar has warped his mind and he will now start taking levels in cleric??




bards turning cleric never ends well.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> bards turning cleric never ends well.




Ah, OotS...I fell out of habit reading it. I've probably got 100 episodes to catch up on by now.


----------



## s@squ@tch

omg Voadam -- i had not seen that before, and I've read the years 2005 - 2007 over the past two days.  I can't stop laughing and reading.

I've produced nothing at work because of it.

Damn you!


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> omg Voadam -- i had not seen that before, and I've read the years 2005 - 2007 over the past two days.  I can't stop laughing and reading.
> 
> I've produced nothing at work because of it.
> 
> Damn you!




You've never see OotS before? Ah...yes. When I was first introduced I spent two days reading it as well. LOL. It is great.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I think I gave up around 200 ...


----------



## s@squ@tch

It's so funny and addicting....  I want to play a halfling ranger now.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> It's so funny and addicting....  I want to play a halfling ranger now.




They can definitely be fun! I'd probably go with archery over daggers though.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I was trying to think of the mechanics of a high-level halfling ranger that dual-wields daggers.  

He obviously does not have an animal companion, unless you count the Sapphire guard leader's cat.

Lenuran will now follow the path of Elan, but he doesn't have a sock puppet yet to worship.  

That will come soon.


----------



## DEFCON 1

My apologies for my lack of recent participation.  But on that note, my participation opportunities are not changing any time soon, so I think it best to just withdraw from the game altogether.  Sorry about that, Strahd.  All my best to the rest of the game.


----------



## Rhun

DEFCON 1 said:


> My apologies for my lack of recent participation.  But on that note, my participation opportunities are not changing any time soon, so I think it best to just withdraw from the game altogether.  Sorry about that, Strahd.  All my best to the rest of the game.




Sorry to hear that Defcon! Nobody can play Ithiken like you can!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Now this is sad ...
Hmmm ... we do need a wizard.


----------



## Rhun

Perhaps someone is willing to take over Ithiken. If not, then perhaps we can recruit a new PC completely.  We are probably at a point (in town) where this could actually happen.


----------



## stonegod

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Now this is sad ...
> Hmmm ... we do need a wizard.



Its sad, but DEFCON did the right the the right way.


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:


> Its sad, but DEFCON did the right the the right way.




I think I failed my comprehension check.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> I think I failed my comprehension check.




Decipher script check. I think he meant "the right thing, the right way."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Thanks!  I have no ranks in that skill, so I naturally did not decipher the hidden message.

Now it all makes sense.

Strahd - will new arcane-guy-thingy be lvl 5 or lvl 6, like the newly improved, rest of us?


----------



## ethandrew

New Wizard? Level 5? With Players I enjoy? While I'd hate to take the place of other* players who might be in fewer games than myself, I'd also hate to pass up on this opportunity.

I'll preface this by saying I do not know the RttToEE at all, be that good or bad. Is there a certain specialist type that would be absolutely horrific for this module?



* By other I mean lesser, naturally.


----------



## Rhun

Hey there ethandrew! Good to see you!


----------



## ethandrew

Rhun said:


> Hey there ethandrew! Good to see you!




It's gonna take more than penicillin to get rid of me!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Howdy ethandrew,
You can build a 6th level wizard or a sorcerer.
The party just arrived to the gates of an isolated village that is located on the foothills of the Lortmils, Miles to the north from the Ironwood. (If you are into the Greyhawk stuff).
Tha place is home to dwarves, Gnomes, Humans and Half-orcs.
So no Halflings or Elves.
You can be a lone adventurer or a local guy.
Create a concept and I fill you with data as I see fit.


----------



## ethandrew

Are there any book restrictions? Also, how would you like me to generate stats? That should be all I'll need before I can build.


----------



## Rhun

I think I can answer for Strahd. Core books + Completes. 34 point buy.


----------



## ethandrew

Hmm, any idea about the Spell Compendium? And I'm presuming standard starting gold for a 6th Level PC? I guess I had more questions.

By the way, I'm thinking Halfling Master Specialist Conjurer. That might switch to Transfigurist. Or Dwarf.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ethandrew said:


> Hmm, any idea about the Spell Compendium? And I'm presuming standard starting gold for a 6th Level PC? I guess I had more questions.
> 
> By the way, I'm thinking Halfling Master Specialist Conjurer. That might switch to Transfigurist. Or Dwarf.




No Halfling, sorry.
As I wrote before, Dwarf, Human, gnome or Hlaf Orc.
I'm not working with the spell com.
The starting gold should be 6th level.


----------



## Rhun

A grim dwarven brother to join Korbryn Rivenshield in his fight against any threat to the dwarven kingdom(s)?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Pshaw.  A dwarven wizard?  How often do you see that?  

I'm thinking Gnome Sorcerer to commiserate with Lenuran.


----------



## ethandrew

Oh, oh! I know, I'll just randomly choose between the eligible races, then 50/50 the sorceror/wizard debate, and if it's wizard, I'll pick randomly between 1-7 for the specialized class (or no specialization on a 7). Maybe even I'll look at a random object in the room I'm in and create their name from that object's letters, like Comtuper.

Doing that I get a Human Diviner, _Comtuper the Sage_.

Or I might stick with a Dwarf Conjurer. I'll have the stats up in a bit, background I'll try to flesh out.

[sblock=grim dwarven brother]Gryndur Fireheart

Halfling Wizard 3 | Master Specialist 3
Alignment: TN
ECL: 6

Abilities: (34)
STR - 10 (2 Points)
DEX - 14 (6 Points)
CON - 14 (4 Points + 2 Racial)
INT - 21 (16 Points + 1 LA + 2 Item)
WIS - 12 (4 Points)
CHA - 8 (2 Points – 2 Racial)

HP: 4+2.5+2.5+2.5+2.5+2.5+12 = 28
Speed: 20ft
Initiative: +2

AC: 14 (+2 Dex)

Saves:
Fort: 4 (+ 1 Wizard + 1 Master Specialist + 2 Con)
Reflex: 4 (+ 1 Wizard + 1 Master Specialist + 2 Dex)
Will: 8 (+ 3 Wizard + 3 Master Specialist + 1 Wis)

BAB/Ranged/Grapple: +2/+4/+2
BAB (+ 1 Wizard + 1 Master Specialist + 0 Str)
Ranged (+ I Wizard + 1 Master Specialist + 2 Dex)

Weapons:

Class Abilities:
-Summon Familiar
-Scribe Scroll
-Proficiencies: Club, Dagger, Heavy Crossbow, Light Crossbow, Quarterstaff
-Skill Focus (Spellcraft)
-Expanded Spellbook
-Greater Spell Focus

Racial Abilities:
-Darkvision 60’
-Stonecunning
-Weapon Familiarity: Dwarven waraxes and urgroshes treated as martial
-Stability: + 4 bonus on checks to resist being bull rushed or tripped
-+ 2 Racial bonus on saving throws against poison
-+ 2 Racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects
-+ 1 Racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids
-+ 4 Dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant type.
-+ 2 Racial bonus on appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items
-+ 2 Racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal
-Favored Class: Fighter


Skills:
Concentration – 10 (9 Ranks + 1 Con)
Decipher Script – 14 (9 Ranks + 5 Int)
Knowledge Arcane – 14 (9 Ranks + 5 Int)
Knowledge Dungeoneering – 14 (9 Ranks + 5 Int)
Knowledge Planes – 14 (9 Ranks + 5 Int)
Spellcraft – 19 (9 Ranks + 5 Int + 2 Synergy + 3 Skill Focus)
Use Magic Device (for Scrolls) – 9 (0 Ranks + 5 Int + 4 Synergy)

Feats:
1st – Spell Focus: Conjuration
3rd – Extend Spell
6th – Alacritous Cogitation

Languages:
-Common
-Undercommon
-Dwarven
-Draconic
-Terran
-Goblin

Equipment:
-Headband of Intellect: 4,000gp
9,000gp
Lots of gold spent on scrolls…

Spells A Day:
Cantrips – 4
1st – 5+1
2nd – 4+1
3rd – 3+1

Spells Known:
Cantrips – Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance
1st – Mage Armor*, Unseen Servant*, Protection from Evil, Identify, Magic Missile, Enlarge Person, Reduce Person, Disguise Self, Mount*
2nd – Glitterdust*, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Web*
3rd – Stinking Cloud*, Sleet Storm*, Haste, Fly, Phantom Steed

Save DCs:
Cantrips: 15
1st: 16
2nd: 17
3rd: 18

Conjuration Save DCs:
Cantrips: 17
1st: 18
2nd: 19
3rd: 20

Physical Appearance:
Gryndur Fireheart is of an average height for an adult dwarf. His reddish hair peeks out from underneath a heavy hooded cloak, his red beard full and long, tied at the bottom. He has the serious face all dwarves do, his eyes not-kind.

Age: 59
Height: 4’2”
Weight: 165
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Reddish Brown
Skin: Fair

Background:







[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Hey, lets be reasonable here.

Only logical solution is as follows:

Race: Dwome (half-dwarf, half-gnome)  (-1 STR, +2 CON, -1 CHA)
Class: Wiz4/Sor1/Ultimate Magus 1


----------



## ethandrew

You know, save for the whole Dwome business (I'll take a -2 STR -2 CHA +4 CON, thank you), that's not a half bad build; pretty potent once you get to higher levels. 

How fast is progression in this game?


----------



## stonegod

We just gained our second level since starting (which reminds me, I need to finish leveling the Kid). Ravenloft is faster, but not by much.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> We just gained our second level since starting (which reminds me, I need to finish leveling the Kid). Ravenloft is faster, but not by much.




That would be our second level in 3 years...so 1 level for every 1.5 years of play!


----------



## s@squ@tch

A level a year?  Whoa there -- that's just too fast.



I think my ATG games have been going for maybe 1.5 - 2 years, and no levels yet, but team Black is getting close (well, actually Voadam's PC is already there if they ever get a chance to rest.)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Yep the game is slow on leveling but the group progressed quite nicely and when compared to other RttToEE games - this game is still running.
So you can be sure that this game is going all the way till the end.

OK, your Dwarf (You wrote Halfling in the race) is approved.
To spice up the soup, we can say that this dwarf is NOT from the Lortmills but a wandering soul from far far away -  the Principality of Ulek. He can be a lone survivor from a little village that was overtaken by the forces of Turosh-Mak from the Pomarj. Why he came here and how he ended in this place tavern, it's your call. (This place can be a stopping place on the road to the Yatil Mt. in the north)

You can post him in the RG - you can find a link in my signature


----------



## Rhun

Sweet! Actually, I don't mind the slow leveling really. My games are only on about a level per year note. Less in the OMEGA game where you guys have lollygagged too much!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ethandrew - I hope you are still with us. prepare you character ... the party is going to enter the tavern.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> ethandrew - I hope you are still with us. prepare you character ... the party is going to enter the tavern.




Woo-hoo!


----------



## HolyMan

Been following this thread, due to the fact I ran RttToEE way back in 2002(RL). And I have been reading up on things, I forgot about the blue dragon lairing in the moathouse courtyard. Our fight too was short because of a couple rapid fire crits. But enough reminising[sp?] I wanted to throw my name in for an alt I was going to post a wizard but got in late but should the need arise for an extra hand please keep me in mind. (And joining a game that has been around 3 1/2 yrs sounds to kool to pass up)

I think I saw SVZ post he's been sick (know what that was like darn flu) hope to hear something soon. And I will keep up with the reading.

HM


----------



## Rhun

You might want to IM ethandrew Strahd and let him now we are close.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

HM - ethandrew was supposed to get into the game right about now. He even built a character over here in the ooc thread without posting him in the RG.
Since he is vanished from here, I guess he is not interesting in the game anymore.
So you are welcome to build a character - a wizard level 6 will fit into the niche since our last wizard just died (The player Defcon left) and ethandrew was swollen by the earth itself.

So, welcome, you can build a wizard (Human, Dwarf, Gnome or Half Orc) are the races that are available over here right now.

The party just entered to an inn. The inn is a good place to meet them and be a guide to the "other" temple that on edge where the Kron hills become the Lortmils mountains.

Follow the instructios given to ethandrew numerous post before this one.


----------



## HolyMan

Will do, I am working next two days but exspect my human wizard to be ready before my day off Tue. Would you like me waiting in the tavern or coming through the door after the party has settled in?

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

HolyMan said:


> Will do, I am working next two days but exspect my human wizard to be ready before my day off Tue. Would you like me waiting in the tavern or coming through the door after the party has settled in?
> 
> HM




I haven't described a human in the tavern so you can come from outside. I will give you a brief description of what is happening so you can alter your background accordingly.

This is the story so far, do not rely your background on this:
The party was recruited a very long time ago to inspect a possible threat that is happening around the forgotten temple. They headed to Hommlet and found a possible conspiracy of the elder elemental eye group that is leaded by a group called the doomdreamers and their priests used to dressed with ochre robed.

They cleaned an old keep called the Moathouse were they found evidence of another temple that is located on the foot of the Lortmils mountains.
In the mean time, they were asked by the local rulers of Hommlet to clean the old temple from Hobgoblins and in favor they helped them to restore Korbryn [Rhun character] that was turned to stone by cockatrice. The party cleaned the goblinoids from the temple and headed to Hagthar throw Verbobonc and the Ironwood. After almost being slaughtered to death by the undeads that roam the cursed woods they escaped and manage to survive the forest.

You can rely on this for your story:
Now they arrived to a mining hamlet, governed by dwarves. The small place houses humans, several gnomes, orcs and half-orcs as well.
They seek the temple but they know nothing about it and where it can be, but they spotted an ochre robed cleric speech in the hamlet’s  main square. (You can read about it in the last two pages of the game.)
Now, you can be someone that seeks a lost love one that you suspect that were taken as a slave to the temple. You can be just a treasure hunter that seeks fortune and try to find an adventure, or you can be a suicider. You can be whoever you wish .... just post a concept and you can interact with the party memebers. Maybe you can ask the bartender about the ochre robed figures and he will point you to Lenuran (S@s’s character).

Miltiades (Voadam’s character) and Thandis (Stonegod’s character) complete the puzzle.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> slaughtered to death




That's when you know you are really, really dead!


----------



## Voadam

All right,

I've been extremely erratic in my pbp posting for the last couple of months in contrast to my normally 1/weekday posting in the games I play in.

I expect this to continue for months as well, I've got more ongoing family medical stuff coming up that will be disruptive including a major surgery for my wife with a significant recovery period. I expect to be busy and a bit stressed taking care of wife, kid, and household plus keeping up with my normal work. I expect to not post for a while, to sometimes not want to worry about game commitments and just post randomly in general, and sometimes in contrast to really want to get away from things and be in a fun game with online friends as a recreational outlet from everything else that is going on.

So I wanted to post in and explain why I have been and expect to be erratic in posting for a while.


----------



## HolyMan

Code:
	

Name: Deimiter "Scarecrow" Witcoff
Class: Wizard (Conjurer)
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Boccob
 
Str: 11 +0 (03pts.)     Level: 6        XP: 15,000
Dex: 16 +3 (08pts.)     BAB: +3         HP: 25 (6d4+6+3)
Con: 12 +1 (04pts.)     Grapple: +3     Dmg Red: none
Int: 19 +4 (13pts.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0%
Wis: 12 +1 (04pts.)     Init: +3        Spell Save: 14+spell lvl  
Cha: 10 +0 (02pts.)     ACP: -0         Spell Fail: 0%
 
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0   +3    +0    +0    +1    14
Touch: 14              Flatfooted: 11
 
                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +1          +3
Ref:                       2    +3          +5
Will:                      5    +1          +6
 
Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
 
Languages: Common, Draconian, Elven, Gnomish 
 
Racial Abilities:
• bonus feat at first level
• +4 skill points at first level
• +1 skill points at each level after 1st
• Favored Class: Any
 
Class Abilities:
• Summon Familiar
• Bonus Feats: Scribe Scroll (at 1st lvl), additional feats at 5th, 10th,
 15th, and 20th level. Additional Feats must be 
chosen from metamagic feats, item creation feats, or Spell Mastery
• Spells and Spellbook
 
Feats:
• Simple Weapon Proficiencies: club, dagger, heavy crossbow, 
light crossbow, quarterstaff
• Scribe Scroll - bonus wizard
• Toughness - bonus human
• Spell Focus - (Conjuration) Level 1
• Augment Summoning - Level 3
• Heighten Spell - Level 5
• Maximize spell - Level 6
 
Spells:
Per Day-
0lvl- 5
1st-  5
2nd-  5
3rd-  4
 
Spellbook:(prohibited schools = Illusion and Necromancy)
0lvl- All (but illusion and necromancy)
1st lvl- comprehend languages, magic missile, shield, mage armor, sleep,
 summon monster I, mount, identify
2nd lvl- Melf's acid arrow, flaming sphere, glitterdust, summon monster II
3rd lvl- deep slumber, fireball, dispel magic, summon monster III
 
Skill Points: 60 (2 + INT mod/level)      Max Ranks: 9/4.5
Skills                   Ranks Mod  Misc  Total
Concentration              9   +1          +10
Knowledge(religion)        9   +4          +13
Knowledge(arcana)          8   +4          +12
Knowledge(history)         5   +4          +9
Knowledge(local)           5   +4          +9
Knowledge(planes)          5   +4          +9
Spellcraft                 5   +4    +2    +11
Decipher Script            5   +4          +9
Use Magic Device(scrolls)  0   +0    +4    +4
Gather Information         0   +0    +2    +2
Survival(other planes)     0   +1    +2    +3
 
Equipment:                              Cost  Weight
Traveler's outfit                       free    0lb
Club                                     ---    3lb
Dagger                                   2gp    1lb
Lt. Crossbow(masterwork)               335gp    4lb
 -Case(10 bolts)                         1gp    1lb
Backpack                                 2gp    2lb
 -trail rations(4days)                   2gp    4lb
 -waterskin                              1gp    4lb
 -spellbook                             15gp    3lb
 -candles(3)                             3cp    0lb
Bedroll                                  1sp    5lb
Scroll Case                              1gp   .5lb
 -scroll: comprehend languages          25gp    ---
Scroll Case                              1gp   .5lb
 -scroll: mount                         25gp    ---
Spell Component Pouch                    5gp    2lb
Belt Pouch                               1gp   .5lb
 -flint & steel                          1gp    ---
 -potions:cure light wounds(3)         150gp  .75lb
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser       3,000gp    5lb
Wand, magic missle(3rd)              2,250gp    ---
Wand, burning hands                    750gp    ---
Headband of intellect +2             4,000gp    ---
Ring of protection +1                2,000gp    ---               
 
Total Weight: 36.25lbs      Money:  32gp  8sp  7cp
                            Gems: pearls(4) 100gp each
 
                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift O.H./O.G. Push
Max Weight:                38    76    115       115/230   575
 
Age: 21
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 160lbs.
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Sandy Brown
Skin: tanned

 
[sblock=Appearance] Big nosed and big eared Deimiter is far from handsome. His hair is the color of straw and that with his long limbs gained him the nick name "Scarecrow". He wears basic clothing of a cloak, vest, shirt, and pants so as not to let the general populace know he is a wizard. He keeps his face clean shaven because the golden beard that grows on his face looks ridiculous. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

O.k. character is up there ^

questions are down there v

1. How do I determine hp after first lvl?
2. May I put a few other spells in my spellbook? I have right now the 3 + Int mod. I get at first lvl, and the two per lvl for every lvl after 1st. (Just want a few helpful spells.)
3. I would like for my character to be pursuing the temple followers and in my background I wish to put down that my character has an orche colored robe and a holy symbol. 
4. About the pursuing I wanted to put that they attacked me and my master, stole a magic item my master was creating (a fire based item) and got away (all but one) questioned him and got the info yoou gave me and his robes. My master is to old to travel but will be "watching" and helping as he can. This is only if you o.k. it SVZ.
5. Could I have watched that priest who spoke in town from the shadows so I know what he said, Then Dei (pronounced "Die") would head to the tavren to think of a plan to capture the nasty cleric.
6. I haven't summoned a familiar will do after lvl 9 and get Improved Familiar Feat.


HM


----------



## s@squ@tch

I might be able to answer some of the questions for Strahd.

1) I believe it is max at 1st level, then average after that, so you would have 25 hp.  (4+2+3+2+3+2  then +9 for CON and Toughness)
2) I'd think you would need to purchase any scrolls that you wanted to have in your spellbook for transcription, so you'd have more spells in your 'book, but less bling.


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks s@s,

1) 25 yikes!  looks like my plan to fight with extend summoned monsters and flaming spheres was a good one.
2) Hey I like that, think I will use it for a House Rule myself if it's ok with SVZ. 

thanks again 

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> 1) 25 yikes!  looks like my plan to fight with extend summoned monsters and flaming spheres was a good one.




Not sure what kind of games you are used to HM, but 25 isn't bad for a 6th level wizard. I mean, even if Strahd gave us maximum hit points you'd only have 33.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Preach it, my friend! 

Wizards aren't exactly meant to be front line fodder, so I'm not sure what type of fighting you had envisioned your pc doing....


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Wizards aren't exactly meant to be front line fodder, so I'm not sure what type of fighting you had envisioned your pc doing....




Wizard Spell vrs Greatsword = Wizard's Advantage
Wizard Quarterstaff vrs Greatsword = Wizard Dies.

And actually, I know HM know this lesson. In another game I'm in with him where he plays a wizard, he tried fighting with the quarterstaff instead of spells. It was basically a TPK for our party! LOL.


----------



## HolyMan

Learned well, but it isn't front line fighting I'm worried about it's fireballs, lightning bolts (like the blue dragons breath), and traps. One bad save and it could be currents. 


I will diffently not be in the front my critters and flaming spheres will be helping protect me from that.

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Learned well, but it isn't front line fighting I'm worried about it's fireballs, lightning bolts (like the blue dragons breath), and traps. One bad save and it could be currents.




You won't have to worry, because those things will all have their hands full with Korbryn. Thus far, he has proven highly effective as a tank (and once as a statue).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:


> All right,
> 
> I've been extremely erratic in my pbp posting for the last couple of months in contrast to my normally 1/weekday posting in the games I play in.




No worries Voadam.
I'm busy myself with a new job. I'm studying toward a teaching diploma in mathematics and this is exams time, I'm doing my PhD in geophysics, I need to find time for my own wife and daughter, I need to find time for my friends, and I need time for my self.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

HolyMan said:


> O.k. character is up there ^
> 
> questions are down there v
> 
> 1. How do I determine hp after first lvl?
> 2. May I put a few other spells in my spellbook? I have right now the 3 + Int mod. I get at first lvl, and the two per lvl for every lvl after 1st. (Just want a few helpful spells.)
> 3. I would like for my character to be pursuing the temple followers and in my background I wish to put down that my character has an orche colored robe and a holy symbol.
> 4. About the pursuing I wanted to put that they attacked me and my master, stole a magic item my master was creating (a fire based item) and got away (all but one) questioned him and got the info yoou gave me and his robes. My master is to old to travel but will be "watching" and helping as he can. This is only if you o.k. it SVZ.
> 5. Could I have watched that priest who spoke in town from the shadows so I know what he said, Then Dei (pronounced "Die") would head to the tavren to think of a plan to capture the nasty cleric.
> 6. I haven't summoned a familiar will do after lvl 9 and get Improved Familiar Feat.HM




1. Like what S@S said.
2. What S@S said.
3. No ochre robes and holy symbol in your backpack - you want them - go and get'em.
4. Let's say that you questioned locals here and there and they told you they saw ochre robed priests in this region, so you came here from Veluna or Furyondy.
5. Yep.
6. Sure.


----------



## HolyMan

Couple questions if you have a sec:

1) Is Dei ready and complete (mostly want someone to check my math) and...
2) Is there an RG for this SVZ?? I had a hard time finding this charater to see if I spoke dwarven (I don't  ) so guess I won't know why they are spitting at each other LOL 

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> 2) Is there an RG for this SVZ?? I had a hard time finding this charater to see if I spoke dwarven (I don't  ) so guess I won't know why they are spitting at each other LOL
> 
> HM




Here is the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks, should I wait for approval before posting Dei up? Want to link him in my sig 

HM


----------



## Rhun

I'm sure Strahd is good with you posting him. He can go over him later and let you know if anything needs to be changed.

I also just realized that i never chose Korbryn's 6th level feats. I should probably get on that.


----------



## HolyMan

Rhun said:


> I also just realized that i never chose Korbryn's 6th level feats. I should probably get on that.




Opps!  To excited about reaching that level after 3 years of playing. If I remember correctly (and I only do 30% of the time) this adventure was to take characters from level 4-11. If thats right alot of playing left to do. 

Don't worry SVZ the group I ran only made it to the "front door" of the second part. And I wasn't reading to far ahead so most of what happens after I know nothing of. But it will be kool if somethings jog my memory like the blue dragon in the moathouse. I remember painting up a kool model for that encounter and the fight last all of 4 rounds.  

HM

EDIT: And I have not picked spells for the day-- Opps for me too.


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Opps!  To excited about reaching that level after 3 years of playing. If I remember correctly (and I only do 30% of the time) this adventure was to take characters from level 4-11. If thats right alot of playing left to do.




Well, I was trying to decide if I am going to take the dwarven defender prestige class, or do something else with Korbryn. I think that is why I didn't choose feats.

Hey Strahd, which books are we allowed to use for this game again?


----------



## HolyMan

I have edited in my combat stats and spells for the day in my last post in the IC. 

I thought I may have goofed taking Heightened Spell as most of my spells do not give saves, but I will keep it so as to raise the DC of my fireballs once I reach level 9 (DC20) I think that will make it a potent atack.

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> Hey Strahd, which books are we allowed to use for this game again?




PHB, DMG and the complete series.

HM - post your character in the RG. If I'll find something I'll tell you.


----------



## HolyMan

Done did SVZ and you can find him here:

 Dei 

I got the background in there and a pic I doctored up (needed blondish hair lol)

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Please fill up the list of skills with the following:
Listen, Move, Spot, hide, climb, swim and other important skills.


----------



## HolyMan

Fixed here's what my skills area looks like now



		Code:
	

Skill Points: 60 (2 + INT mod/level)      Max Ranks: 9/4.5
Skills                   Ranks Mod  Misc ACP  Total
Appraise[Int]             0    +4              +4 
Balance[Dex]              0    +3              +3
Bluff[Cha]                0    +0              +0
Climb[Str]                0    +0              +0
Concentration[Con]        9    +1              +10
CraftInt]                 0    +0              +0
Decipher Script[Int]      5    +4              +9
Diplomacy[Cha]            0    +0              +0            
Disguise[Cha]             0    +0              +0           
Escape Artist[Dex]        0    +0              +0
Forgery[Int]              0    +4              +4
Gather Information[Cha]   0    +0    +2        +0
Handle Animal[Cha]        0    +0              +0
HealWis]                  0    +3              +3
Hide[Dex]                 0    +2              +2        
Intimidate[Cha]           0    +0              +0
Jump[Str]                 0    +0              +0
Knowledge(Architecture    0    +4              +4 
and engineering)
Knowledge(Dungeoneering)  0    +4              +4  
Knowledge(Geography)      0    +4              +4
Knowledge(History)        0    +4              +4
Knowledge(Arcana)         8    +4              +12
Knowledge(The Planes)     5    +4              +9
Knowledge(Religion)       9    +4              +13
Knowledge(Local)          5    +4              +9
Knowledge(Nobility        0    +4              +4
and Royalty)
Listen[Wis]               0    +1              +1
Move Silently[Dex]        0    +3              +3
Open Locks[Dex]           0    +3              +3           
Perform[Cha]              0    +0              +0
Profession[Wis]           0    +1              +1
Ride[Dex]                 0    +3              +3
Search[Int]               0    +4              +4
Sleight of Hand[Dex]      0    +3              +3 
Spot[Wis]                 0    +1              +1
Sense Motive[Wis]         0    +1              +1
Spellcraft[Int]           5    +4   +2         +11
Survival[Wis]             0    +1  (+2)        +1(+3 survive in other planes)
Swim[Str]                 0    +1              +1
Use Magic Device[Cha]     0    +0  (+4)        +0(+4 scrolls only)
Use Rope[Dex]             0    +3              +3

 
Figured i cover all the bases and not miss a skill 

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Great, thanks.


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry stonegod your post has me a little confused. You said you threw the dagger at the "orc", and I do believe you mean the illusion (of the dark priest) but just making sure.

My character sees the dagger pass through the illusion and stick in the wall right. 

And @ Rhun just from the pic I am intimidated no need for the +5 LOL

HM


----------



## stonegod

He's a half-orc priest last I checked.


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> And @ Rhun just from the pic I am intimidated no need for the +5 LOL




It doesn't do him justice. Though Dei might note that his boots and gloves are stitched blue dragon hide...from the blue dragon they whooped up on.


----------



## HolyMan

stonegod said:


> He's a half-orc priest last I checked.




Oh darn my bad, 




Rhun said:


> It doesn't do him justice. Though Dei might note that his boots and gloves are stitched blue dragon hide...from the blue dragon they whooped up on.




Very intimiding at that. I will make note not to get on his wrong side.

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Very intimiding at that. I will make note not to get on his wrong side.




An excellent plan.


----------



## HolyMan

@ stonegod - how much detail would the Kid go into about the temple they found or the oblisek[sp?] under the moathouse or would he not say much at all. Trying not to clutter up the IC with Dei asking questions about what they know of the doomdreamer religion but he would be inquizative (you don't get know-religion +13 just by praying )

Dei has been looking into this cult since there attack on him and his master and is gathering all the info he can. 

If yo uwish to keep some knowledge back just list what areas of the adventure he does talk about. Just trying to see what IC info I can later relate to when I post. thanks in advance.

HM


----------



## stonegod

Its been a bit in RL so *I* barely remember the details. 

In any case, the Kid is no religious scholar, he's a scout. Those details are for the priests. Like Miltade's, who just "joined" us.

Edit: 10000 posts!


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> Edit: 10000 posts!





Score! Welcome to the 5 digit club.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You can ask S@S - he is the historian.


----------



## Voadam

I don't expect things to be changing for me in the next couple of months so instead of being on a continuing hiatus status I will formally withdraw from the game.

Thanks everyone, its been fun.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:


> I don't expect things to be changing for me in the next couple of months so instead of being on a continuing hiatus status I will formally withdraw from the game.
> 
> Thanks everyone, its been fun.




I don't mind waiting for you and use your character as a guide by the DM.
The pace of the game is slow to very slow right now since I'm busy myself.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I don't mind waiting for you and use your character as a guide by the DM.
> The pace of the game is slow to very slow right now since I'm busy myself.




And I'm about as busy as Strahd is right now.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Dear Players

I’m terribly busy and I just found a new job as a scientist and I still got my PhD studies in the background. Thought, I placed my other game “The lost Caverns of Tsojcanth” on Hold/very slow posting, this game is my favorite so this one keeps running regularly on a medium/slow posting rate.

Keep up the good work!

Roy


----------



## HolyMan

Will do SVZ, ummm... that is if you are talking about me and Dei too LOL 

HM


----------



## Rhun

I love this game as well, so let's definitely keep it going!


----------



## HolyMan

I can't remeber everything about the adventure when I ran it, that was in 2002 or 2003 but I do know that finding the "volcano lair" would put you at about 1/4 done. And this being pbp I think we have a great game for years to come. 

I really wish my RL group would have finished it.

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> I can't remeber everything about the adventure when I ran it, that was in 2002 or 2003 but I do know that finding the "volcano lair" would put you at about 1/4 done. And this being pbp I think we have a great game for years to come.




Seriously? Here I was thinking we must be like 2/3 or 3/4 of the way done! LOL. Get there is still lots of killin' for Korbryn to do.


----------



## HolyMan

Oh yes sharpen that axe, 

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Oh yes sharpen that axe,




No dwarven warrior would ever go about with a dull axe!


----------



## HolyMan

SVZ if we are ready to go Dei would want to grab a few things before leaving town. 

Do you want to RP that or just have me post him going into a general store and coming out with some more gear?

Also here is a list of what I would like to buy for approval:

Rope silk 50' x2 (hemp if no silk) 20gp (2gp)
waterskin 1gp
rations (4 days) 2gp - that would give me a week's worth
torches (4) 4cp
chalk (2) 2cp
sack 1sp
flasks of oil (2) 2sp

just general basics and overloading do to a bad experience in his past I wish to RP as we play. 

HM


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn just needs his axe.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

HolyMan said:


> SVZ if we are ready to go Dei would want to grab a few things before leaving town.
> 
> Do you want to RP that or just have me post him going into a general store and coming out with some more gear?
> 
> Also here is a list of what I would like to buy for approval:
> 
> Rope silk 50' x2 (hemp if no silk) 20gp (2gp)
> waterskin 1gp
> rations (4 days) 2gp - that would give me a week's worth
> torches (4) 4cp
> chalk (2) 2cp
> sack 1sp
> flasks of oil (2) 2sp
> 
> just general basics and overloading do to a bad experience in his past I wish to RP as we play.
> 
> HM




Since the game is already advancing slowly I urge you to buy the stuff without the RP


----------



## HolyMan

Will do then, 

HM


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Since the game is already advancing slowly I urge you to buy the stuff without the RP




Certainly a good plan.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sweet, lets get on the road to our possible death then!

Lenuran will try his best at copying Sir Robin's squire/minstrel's role as they approach the evil doers hideout.


----------



## HolyMan

Ok I am like dying here, I can't wait to post Dei's action - it is going to be so cool - so please someone distract me or I'm going to give it away before hand. 

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Sorry for my long delay. I was extremely busy. I'll post on Friday.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Sorry for my long delay. I was extremely busy. I'll post on Friday.




I'm still hyper-busy, so please excuse my slow posting as well.


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=OOC]I'll be on travel all next week in SLC for a conference; been preping for that so thus the slow down. I'll try to post 1/d, but no promises; games I'm running may suffer for that week. Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

SLC huh? Welcome to my town.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> SLC huh? Welcome to my town.



Been here a lot. Though always in hotels.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Seeing as how we are about to spring an encounter, perhaps a brief explanation of what we are thinking is going to happen / tactic discussion might be prudent?

Obviously the front door to this evil temple is guarded, and probably somewhat heavily, even at the late hour we are opening the doors.

Once the doors are open, the fit will probably hit the proverbial shan....


----------



## HolyMan

You all know I wish to fireball the poor human archers. After that I can summon up a flaming sphere (or two if I don't want to move).

Do we fight inward with some shouting "Come on!" or do we let them come to us?

I think we need to get out of the shooting gallery or get rid of one half which is what the fireball is for.

HM

_


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn doesn't really believe in tactics. He just charges straight in and cuts everyone into ribbons.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> Korbryn doesn't really believe in tactics. He just charges straight in and cuts everyone into ribbons.




It is time to introduce Korbryn to the Tarrasque.


----------



## HolyMan

Poor, poor Tarrasque.  

Nice knowing you, you big indestructible monster you. 

HM

_


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> It is time to introduce Korbryn to the Tarrasque.




Just give us a few more levels first!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Good luck.  Lenuran would write a poem about your valiant consumption.


----------



## Rhun

Bah! Dwarven poetry for dwarves! None of that gnomish gibberish.


----------



## HolyMan

This... http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/297614-hm-rolled-1-save.html will explain my status and I hope this month flies by like the last couple. But watch it not .

For the combat Dei will use his wand of magic missiles till everyone is visible, so as not to accidentally catch anyone by another spell effect. Then he will start with Flaming Sphere's to help.

Sorry to be gone right at the start of combat but that seems to be the way my luck is. Or lack of luck I should say.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Just posting to let you know I am still around and Dei has his wand in hand should it be needed. 

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Just posting to let you know I am still around and Dei has his wand in hand should it be needed.
> 
> HM




We'll need it before long, I'm sure.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm just trying to figure out when and where to say "Dammit" again.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> I'm just trying to figure out when and where to say "Dammit" again.




I'm sure you'll get plenty of chances for that, too!


----------



## s@squ@tch

It's served me well in both of Strahd's game so far.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'll drop a post soon.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I'll drop a post soon.




No worries, Strahd!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Busy busy busy ....
I have time to drop a post where I play but no time here. I'll try to post soon.


----------



## Rhun

Just post when you can! We'll be around.


----------



## HolyMan

I will be. 

HM


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Busy busy busy ....
> I have time to drop a post where I play but no time here. I'll try to post soon.




Good...I need you to post over in the Omega game and decide who you are hiring. Apparently your fellow players are bowing to your superior knowledge of the NPCs in Hommlet.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Looking for someone to take over Miltiades inquisitor of Rao.
Guys, if you know someone, ping him.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Looking for someone to take over Miltiades inquisitor of Rao.
> Guys, if you know someone, ping him.
> 
> ping!






*poof!*

huh? someone summoned me?

for the record, I am interested in running the cleric. Just give the word go and i will start.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Great … You are a good replacement for Voadam.
First, go to the RG and copy paste Miltiades to a new post under your name. If I recall right, there is one post for the character and another one for summoned monsters spells that he placed. You can place both under the same post.

Then, you can go on and read the whole adventure but it will take ages … since the game runs for 5 years, maybe one of the original players (Rhun or stonegod) can update you quickly on what is happening but if you do know the adventures, then you should know that the group found a new temple, lying deep in the mountainous area between the Kron hills and the Lortmils, south of Veluna and Furyondy.

Once you'll get into the character, you can post freely. This game is a slow post game, thought, you guys can talk via RP as much as you want. The party just entered into the new temple without alerting the denizens. Then they massacred some without raising an alarm.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I read the cliff notes. That is from page 50 to 60. Is that enough to get the feel? I will have the rg end in a few seconds. By the way, how was Barcelona?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> *poof!*
> 
> huh? someone summoned me?
> 
> for the record, I am interested in running the cleric. Just give the word go and i will start.





Do you sit around scanning every thread for a chance to post? LOL. 

Strahd's synopsis is pretty good above. Truth be told, when you've been in a game for 5+ years, you start to forget what happened in the beginning.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Do you sit around scanning every thread for a chance to post? LOL.




well, it goes like this:

I have had bad sleep for the last couple of months. I woke early, got on line and saw I had a PM. Yes, a PM from Straad. It was an invite to this game. He said You needed a tormentor and knew I would be up to the challenge.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> well, it goes like this:
> 
> I have had bad sleep for the last couple of months. I woke early, got on line and saw I had a PM. Yes, a PM from Straad. It was an invite to this game. He said You needed a tormentor and knew I would be up to the challenge.




Nobody torments Korbryn! Go read through the IC, and see what happens to those that do! Har!


----------



## Scott DeWar

relax. he didn't say that. just a general 'hi! wanna join?' kinda PM.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> relax. he didn't say that. just a general 'hi! wanna join?' kinda PM.




I'm relaxed. Korbryn is the one you have to worry about.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> Nobody torments Korbryn! Go read through the IC, and see what happens to those that do! Har!




It is easy to upset Rhun's character Korbryn, even more since the day he was turned to stone by a cockatrice in the moathouse


----------



## Scott DeWar

stoned huh? did he get the munchies after word?


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> It is easy to upset Rhun's character Korbryn, even more since the day he was turned to stone by a cockatrice in the moathouse




Yeah, on a Saving Throw that I think he could ONLY fail on a 1 or 2. LOL. But the cockatrice fight and the wizard in Nulb are the only two encounters in which Korbryn didn't whoop tons of butt.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> stoned huh? did he get the munchies after word?




Well, after being stoned for a couple of days while waiting for your friends to rescue you, you definitely get the munchies.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Well, after being stoned for a couple of days while waiting for your friends to rescue you, you definitely get the munchies.




ah, sidestepped the reference.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> ah, sidestepped the reference.




Of course.


----------



## HolyMan

Of course, of course. 

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Of course, of course.




Unless its Mr. Ed.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sorry for the lack of appearances lately -- I fell down the stairs (only three steps, but solid bare oak treads) and have been laid up for a while now.  Quite the swelling and an amazingly large hematoma on the base of my spine.  I'm trying to get back into the swing now, that I'm a bit more mobile.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:


> Sorry for the lack of appearances lately -- I fell down the stairs (only three steps, but solid bare oak treads) and have been laid up for a while now.  Quite the swelling and an amazingly large hematoma on the base of my spine.  I'm trying to get back into the swing now, that I'm a bit more mobile.




take care man.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> take care man.




He should have take care BEFORE falling! 

J/K S@s...I'm just giving you a hard time.


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry I missed your "roll int" post SVZ. Got lost there at the bottom of the page. I think we are in trouble this time around with all the low rolls and the narrow tunnel.

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Sorry I missed your "roll int" post SVZ. Got lost there at the bottom of the page. I think we are in trouble this time around with all the low rolls and the narrow tunnel.




Now it is time to kick some trog ass! Too bad my crit failed.


----------



## HolyMan

Hey SVZ saw the update wanted to make sure you saw my question. I was wondering if Dei can see the caster or not.

With the thing casting Shield of Faith though I figure it will be headed to combat so guessing he will when it moves.

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Hey SVZ saw the update wanted to make sure you saw my question. I was wondering if Dei can see the caster or not.
> 
> With the thing casting Shield of Faith though I figure it will be headed to combat so guessing he will when it moves.
> 
> HM




Hopefully Korbryn can break through the trog fodder soon and move further into the caverns!


----------



## HolyMan

Need to get him some Protection from Fire points or something later. So Dei can fireball something like that big group, and have him come out unharmed.

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

HolyMan said:


> Hey SVZ saw the update wanted to make sure you saw my question. I was wondering if Dei can see the caster or not.
> 
> With the thing casting Shield of Faith though I figure it will be headed to combat so guessing he will when it moves.
> 
> HM




Dei cannot see the caster from where he stands.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Dei cannot see the caster from where he stands.




The great suck!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, i need a bit of clarification on the original character sheet that i took over. 







> Domains: Healing, Knowledge
> 
> Spontaneous casting 1 cure light, detect secret doors, 2 cure moderate, detect thoughts, 3 clairaudience/clairvoyance, cure serious wounds,
> 
> Spells prepared 5, 4+1, 4+1, 3+1 DC 13 + spell level
> 
> 
> 0 Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Create Water, Mending, Light
> 1 Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Summon Monster I, X2, X3
> 2 Cure Moderate Wounds, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Summon Monster II X2
> 3 Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Speak With Dead, Summon Monster III X2



first, what is the spontaneous casting about? how many times a day can he cast those spells? is it like the oricale and sorcerer and their spontaneous casting?

second, 

what is the x2 and x3 about at the end of the spell lists? these look to  be the prepared spells.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Ok, i need a bit of clarification on the original character sheet that i took over.
> first, what is the spontaneous casting about? how many times a day can he cast those spells? is it like the oricale and sorcerer and their spontaneous casting?




Have you not ever played a cleric before? Per the SRD:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Spontaneous Casting
> A good cleric (or a neutral cleric of a good deity) can channel stored spell energy into healing spells that the cleric did not prepare ahead of time. The cleric can "lose" any prepared spell that is not a domain spell in order to cast any cure spell of the same spell level or lower (a cure spell is any spell with "cure" in its name).
> 
> An evil cleric (or a neutral cleric of an evil deity), can’t convert prepared spells to cure spells but can convert them to inflict spells (an inflict spell is one with "inflict" in its name).
> 
> A cleric who is neither good nor evil and whose deity is neither good nor evil can convert spells to either cure spells or inflict spells (player’s choice). Once the player makes this choice, it cannot be reversed. This choice also determines whether the cleric turns or commands undead.




Now with that said, Strahd allows the spontaneous casting of any domain spells. So this is just like the standard cleric dropping of prepared spells to cast a healing spell that I reference above, but prepared spells can be dropped to cast any spells from the PC's domain lists.

There is no "number of times per day" that this can be done. As long as your PC has prepared spell slots that have not been used, he can drop those spells to spontaneously cast his domain spells.



Scott DeWar said:


> second,
> 
> what is the x2 and x3 about at the end of the spell lists? these look to  be the prepared spells.




No clue what this means in this circumstance. I mean, the prepared spells are all properly noted out. However, it doesn't look like domain spells were prepared for any of those spell levels.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sure i have played a cleric. in 1.0, 2.0, 2.5, 3.5 and 3.37. I just saw the list had other then conjuration: healing spells and that is what threw me off. So domain is the difference here. I am trying to figure out what spell to sacrifice to keep the dwarvin division of  m1a1 Abrams tanks going.


----------



## Rhun

I would recommend comprehend languages for a cure light wounds. Or you could use a charge or two from your TWO wands of cure light wounds. You've also got two 1st level Pearls of Power (and I think we have a third in undivided loot) that you can use to recall first level spells.


----------



## Rhun

Rhun said:


> (and I think we have a third in undivided loot)




Speaking of which, we have the following that we need to put to good use or sell:

3 potions (unidentified)
Torch of revealing 
3 Incense of dream
Necklace of prayer beads (2 blessing)
Brooch of shielding
Ring of mind shielding
Bead of force
Cloak of resistance +1
Pearl of power (level 1)

Obviously, we gained these treasure before Dei joined the group, but I'm willing to let him take stuff if it is useful.

Korbryn wouldn't mind having the Bead of Force and the Brooch of Shielding. What do you guys think?


----------



## Scott DeWar

you mentioned that the pearl of power go to Miltiades. i guess that would be good.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Scott,

I thank Rhun for his informative reply. As he said my house rule indicates that spontaneous casting is the conversion of any one of your prepared spell to any spell in the list of you two domain spells at a cost of spell level per spell level.

As for the spell list Voadam wrote - I have no idea what is the X2, X3 he wrote. I rarely check the sheets as I trust my players to indicate the changes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am thinking that these might be spells that he either planned on taking multiples of or took multiples of but has used them. If I am right, then I can just erase them. I wanted to know if you had an idea before I erased them.


----------



## HolyMan

Rhun said:


> Speaking of which, we have the following that we need to put to good use or sell:
> 
> 3 potions (unidentified)
> Torch of revealing
> 3 Incense of dream
> Necklace of prayer beads (2 blessing)
> Brooch of shielding
> Ring of mind shielding
> Bead of force
> Cloak of resistance +1
> Pearl of power (level 1)
> 
> Obviously, we gained these treasure before Dei joined the group, but I'm willing to let him take stuff if it is useful.
> 
> Korbryn wouldn't mind having the Bead of Force and the Brooch of Shielding. What do you guys think?




Sound like good items for the dwarf. One gives him a distance attack when needed and the other makes it so he isn't a magical pin cushion. 

I am good with whatever is leftover after you all decide. Remember I got to talior make Dei at your level so his current magic gear is good. He could try to ID those potions if you like.

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I updated the loot post in the RG. If you do decide to hand over items to characters please indicate it so I'll cross the item in the post.

Roy


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran will take the ring of mind-shielding.

Anyone know what a torch of revealing does?

And if anything was made for the dwarf, it would the the earth sword -- +2 greatsword?  makes the most sense to me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

s@squ@tch said:


> Lenuran will take the ring of mind-shielding.



no problem here



> Anyone know what a torch of revealing does?



sorry, no idea



> And if anything was made for the dwarf, it would the the earth sword -- +2 greatsword?  makes the most sense to me.



very much agree

Miltiades could use that pearl of power as recommended, so I am laying a request to claim.

edit: and I see a flask of Holy water I think the cleric can use.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> L
> And if anything was made for the dwarf, it would the the earth sword -- +2 greatsword?  makes the most sense to me.




I don't even recall finding that, but absolutely. A bit more attack and damage for the dwarf slaughter-machine is all good.


----------



## Rhun

So, unless there are any objections (I'm not trying to be greedy), Korbrynn will take:

- Sword of Earth (Greatsword +2?)
- Bead of Force 
- Brooch of Shielding


----------



## HolyMan

No objections here. 

Question since we know the names of the items I take it they are identified? The torch of revealing has a lot to do with an evil god that these cultist follow. Not a power magical item just a powerful clue.

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> I don't even recall finding that, but absolutely. A bit more attack and damage for the dwarf slaughter-machine is all good.




The swordmaster Trog that just battled you fought with that sword. The dwarf's memory is not what it used to be. Just a moment ago he was hit with a big rock coming out of this sword.


----------



## Scott DeWar

maybe that is what is wrong, he was hit by that rock!


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The swordmaster Trog that just battled you fought with that sword. The dwarf's memory is not what it used to be. Just a moment ago he was hit with a big rock coming out of this sword.




Lots of real life stress. Totally killing my memory.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> maybe that is what is wrong, he was hit by that rock!




That could well be!!!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Folks,

Expect a very slow post rate on the games I DM due to real life issues.
HolyMan left the boards and it's been a while since S@S posted something.

Roy


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Folks,
> 
> Expect a very slow post rate on the games I DM due to real life issues.
> HolyMan left the boards and it's been a while since S@S posted something.
> 
> Roy




I'm here, and will be around, albeit posting slowly as well.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

So .... who is here ?


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> So .... who is here ?




I am here, and I certainly want to continue this game, even if the pace is very slow. This is one of the first games I ever joined when I came to EN World, and it has been going ever since. I'd hate to end it without finishing the adventure.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Others ?


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Others ?




Who needs others? Korbryn will carry the fight to the evildoers!

I believe [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] is gone for good.
[MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION] is MIA, I don't know if or when he'll be back.
[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] was in the hospital, and is now in recovery...however, he is slowly returning to posting, so I'm sure he will be back to wanting to play soon enough.

If Scott returns, we may still want to recruit another player or two.


----------



## Scott DeWar

as Rhun says, I am still mending-nerve damage takes time.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> as Rhun says, I am still mending-nerve damage takes time.




But you're still interested in the game, right? As soon as you are back to health?


----------



## Scott DeWar

yes! ! !


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> yes! ! !




Good show.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] ?




I know he is around. I've seen him posting elsewhere.


----------



## stonegod

I am indeed.

While I can continue with the Kid, my brainspace isn't very much into 3.5 these days.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> While I can continue with the Kid, my brainspace isn't very much into 3.5 these days.




Luckily, this game is on a very slow pace, and you shouldn't have to check in too often.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Is this game still active?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Is this game still active?




Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

This game is on HOLD. Once I finish my "Lost Caverns" game, (It's going to end soon), I will resume this one.
But I do know that S@S and HOlyMan left the boards, leaving me with only 3 players - Rhun, Stonegod and Dewar. and Stonegod is not that interesting with 3.5 edition anymore.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> This game is on HOLD. Once I finish my "Lost Caverns" game, (It's going to end soon), I will resume this one.
> But I do know that S@S and HOlyMan left the boards, leaving me with only 3 players - Rhun, Stonegod and Dewar. and Stonegod is not that interesting with 3.5 edition anymore.




I'm feverishly trying to complete Lost Caverns (without dying).


----------



## Scott DeWar

Was I in lost caverns?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Was I in lost caverns?




No, I don't think you were even in that game. Of course, so many have come and gone over the years, who knows?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltiades-cleric

also found was Johann Klaus the damned in your rtttoee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Since my loyal players are going to finish my Lost Caverns game in the upcoming week or two it is a good time to call my players and prepare them for the game.
In a week or so, we are going to continue this game.
Who’s in here ?!

I know that [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] and [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] are here and I saw [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] came back to the boards as well. 
What about [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION]?
I guess S@S is lost.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*cast locate person*

"we're sorry the number you are trying to reach has either plane shifted or  been disconnected . . . . ."


----------



## Scott DeWar

by the way, here is a link to the cleric:  Miltiades


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn of the Dwurfolk of the Lortmils stands ready to strike down the forces of evil with extreme prejudice!


----------



## Thanee

Hey guys! 

Now, that we have finished The lost Caverns of Tsojcanth and survived (Yay!), I am going to join you in this game.

To this end, could someone post the characters (classes mostly) that you still have active here? Oh, and what level have you reached by now? 

Then I can start thinking about what would be a good addition.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Cast of players
1. Rhun - Korbryn Rivenshield, of the Dwurfolk of the Lortmils, Dwarf Male Fighter 6 - ACTIVE
2. Scott Dewar - Miltiades inquisitor of Rao, Male Oeridian Human cleric 6 - ACTIVE
3. Stonegod - Thandis "The Kid" Ornth, Male human (Oeridian) scout 4/fighter 2 - On Hold
4. s@squ@tch - Lenuran of Lortmills, Male Gnome Bard 6 - S@S is MIA
5. HolyMan - Deimiter "Scarecrow" Witcoff, Male Human Conjurer 6 - On Hold.

So we have a fighter and a cleric.
I don't know what about the players who play the scout and the conjurer.
Sadly, I will have to kill the bard in a gruesome way.

Now, you can take over someone or you can build a new one. The party just entered the new temple and they explore the rim. They are about to begin a battle with Troglodytes.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Now, that we have finished The lost Caverns of Tsojcanth and survived (Yay!), I am going to join you in this game.




Awesome.

Korbryn (my dwarven fighter) is a major badass in melee. 

Miltiades provides some additional melee assistance, and the major healing and support role.

 [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] - Stonegod plays the party's rogue, though I'm not sure if he is still interested in picking this game back up? I know he has been going away from 3.x...

 [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - Holyman is back on the boards after a long absence, so hopefully he is interested in picking this game back up?

So with that said, I would think some ranged support would be most helpful...either in the form of a caster, or perhaps archer? If stonegod and HolyMan aren't interested in picking the game back up, then that would leave the rogue's role and the arcane casting role wide open.


----------



## stonegod

Thandis is a pretty solid build for skirmishing/striking type; not very complicated. He's a fun guy, but my distance from 3.x and my other games are taking my time here. He's just not in my brainspace anymore.

Its been fun time, but I'm out. Feel free to pick him up, Thanee (or not as you will).


----------



## Thanee

I generally prefer to make my own characters, so I will definitely do that.

"Just entered the temple", "6th level", ... sounds like there is still quite a lot ahead of us! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> I generally prefer to make my own characters, so I will definitely do that.
> 
> "Just entered the temple", "6th level", ... sounds like there is still quite a lot ahead of us!




This is my first play through of RttToEE, and I've never so much as picked up a copy of it to even look at. Been fun so far, but it seems we're just getting to the "meat" of the game.


----------



## Thanee

Which books can we use?

Player's Handbook
Player's Handbook 2
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine
Complete Arcane
Complete Adventurer
Complete Champion
Complate Mage
Complete Scoundrel
Spell Compendium
Magic Item Compendium
...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Player's Handbook
Player's Handbook 2
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine
Complete Arcane
Complete Adventurer
Complete Champion
Complate Mage
Complete Scoundrel
Spell Compendium
Magic Item Compendium

Build a character for 6 level. As for level advancement - I decided not to track XP anymore. I will role the time when you advance a level.
Build your character, a wizard or a rouge will be handy I guess. I will NPC   [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] character for a little while, hoping that he will show up and take him back. I’m not that happy to play the scout so I will kill him in a gruesome way in the near future. As for S@S's gnome bard. hmmm, I'm still thinking about it.
   [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] – It’s been my pleasure to play with you.


----------



## stonegod

Thanks. It was fun.


----------



## Thanee

Ok, I think I will go with a Sorcerer then.

How to determine...

Attributes?
Hit Points?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Thanee
HP - it is max at 1st level, then average after that.

The RG thread

This is the story so far, do not rely your background on this:
The party was recruited a very long time ago to inspect a possible threat that is happening around the forgotten temple. They headed to Hommlet and found a possible conspiracy of the elder elemental eye group that is leaded by a group called the doomdreamers and their priests used to dressed with ochre robed.

They cleaned an old keep called the Moathouse were they found evidence of another temple that is located on the foot of the Lortmils mountains.
In the mean time, they were asked by the local rulers of Hommlet to clean the old temple from Hobgoblins and in favor they helped them to restore Korbryn [Rhun character] that was turned to stone by cockatrice. The party cleaned the goblinoids from the temple and headed to Hagthar throw Verbobonc and the Ironwood. After almost being slaughtered to death by the undeads that roam the cursed woods they escaped and manage to survive the forest.

They arrived to a mining hamlet, governed by dwarves. The small place houses humans, several gnomes, orcs and half-orcs as well.
They began to seek the temple but they know nothing about it and where it can be, but they spotted an ochre robed cleric speech in the hamlet’s main square. 

Finally they reached the "back door" of the temple and managed to get in, fightning Gnolls and Humans. Now they headed into the Earth Temple and fight the Troglodytes.


----------



## Thanee

Attributes? 

Looks like PB 34, is that correct?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Thanee said:


> Attributes?
> 
> Looks like PB 34, is that correct?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I do not remember.
I guess you did the calculation ... if so then yes...


----------



## Thanee

Some players have listed the PB cost with their attributes in the RG, so yeah, it definitely looks like that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

34 sounds correct.


----------



## stonegod

Just one request from me: Let Thandis die a hero (or at least not a chump ).


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> Just one request from me: Let Thandis die a hero (or at least not a chump ).




Let him go out with his daggers blazin'!


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry I got seventeen notifications in like two days so haven't checked them. 

But would gladly come back to a RttToEE game. *HUZZAH!*

If Thanee is making a new character and a sorcerer how would you wish to introduce the character SVZ?

I could have Dei leave the group (as he's new and doesn't like it underground anyway - was going to play him growing into it) and take up "The Kid" with stonegods permission or take the bard and dip a level into rogue. So as to keep the group balanced.

HM


----------



## Rhun

Good to see you here, HM!


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks Rhun 

Can't wait to see how this plays out - I just recently (well couple months ago) beat my PC game version of ToEE. 

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Thanks Rhun
> 
> Can't wait to see how this plays out - I just recently (well couple months ago) beat my PC game version of ToEE.




Really? Isn't that game like ten years old?


----------



## Thanee

HolyMan said:


> If Thanee is making a new character and a sorcerer how would you wish to introduce the character SVZ?
> 
> I could have Dei leave the group (as he's new and doesn't like it underground anyway - was going to play him growing into it) and take up "The Kid" with stonegods permission or take the bard and dip a level into rogue. So as to keep the group balanced.




I really don't think that is necessary, if you prefer to play your wizard, then do so. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HolyMan

Yep! 

I could never find it, at a price I liked, until I found the D&D Anthology over at Best Buy.





Got it and replacements for my Baldur's Gate discs + Icewind Dale and Planescape.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Thanee said:


> I really don't think that is necessary, if you prefer to play your wizard, then do so.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I can have fun playing whatever. But thanks.

The question is truly how is your new character getting to the group. That could be a way to help decide. If we go back outside then Dei would probably be hard pressed to go back inside.

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You fight Trogs now and Thanee character is going to be a prisoner that you release and she wants to help you revenge.

HM, you can take over Lenuran as he is an original member of the group and I like him. As for Thandis - I will kill him as an hero as I did not find myself attached to the scout class. You can take over Lenuran right away and leave Dei as an NPC that I will use for now.

So, Thanee - build your mage. HM, take over Lenuran.
And let us continue the game - I already placed a post in the IC thread.


----------



## HolyMan

Game on then. 

I will need to quote the character in the RG - correct?

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

The game is afoot!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> The game is afoot!




Time to slaughter some trogs!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

HolyMan said:


> Game on then.
> 
> I will need to quote the character in the RG - correct?
> 
> HM




Yes, put it under your post.


----------



## Rhun

Is there anyone that hasn't played Lenuran at some point in time?


----------



## stonegod

I haven't.


----------



## Thanee

Ok, I will finish my sheet until the weekend, then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Ok, here's my sheet so far. Still need the background written down and buy some more equipment.

Another question for sources... Sandstorm (in particular, the Searing Spell [Metamagic] feat, which makes a [Fire] spell ignore Fire Resistance for +1 spell level)? If allowed, I would probably take that one instead of Empower Spell.

- Moved to RG -

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> I haven't.




Fair enough. Almost everyone has.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Thanee - looking good.

Right now, your character is locked up in an iron cage near the Earth temple altar. A group of Trogs just took out her last frined's heart out of his body - A human ranger named Chip. She is going to be the next.
Her other companions are dead and their bodies were removed to an unknown location in these caves.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that sounds horrifically gory!!


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> that sounds horrifically gory!!




Well this isn't the Temple of Elemental Butterflies 

BTW I am going to go back and look over how the character plays - while I'm at it I will try and compile the maps so we don't get to lost.

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] - Did you finish your character?
if so post it in the RG and check out the IC thread, you are about to join...


----------



## Thanee

Only need to write down the background. Will do that soon. 

Oh, and I don't think you answered my question about Sandstorm / Searing Spell [Metamagic].

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Spell - Not sure that I have the Sandstorm book. write down the spell desc please.


----------



## Rhun

It is a Metamagic Feat, not a spell.

Searing Spell

( Sandstorm, p. 53) 

[Metamagic] 

Your fire spells are so hot that they can damage creatures that normally have resistance or immunity to fire.


Benefit
A searing spell is so hot that it ignores the resistance to fire of creatures affected by the spell, and affected creatures with immunity to fire still take half damage. This feat can be applied only to spells with the fire descriptor. Creatures with the cold subtype take double damage from a searing spell. Creatures affected by a searing spell are still entitled to whatever saving throw the spell normally allows. A searing spell uses up a spell slot one level higher than the spell's actual level.


----------



## Thanee

Yep, that one. 

It makes fire spells a lot more useful against fire resistant foes, at the cost of one higher spell level to use the metamagic.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Approved.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yay! now T can join us!!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> yay! now T can join us!!




As soon as we rescue her PC from a horrible fate.


----------



## Thanee

Solitaire is posted to the RG now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Huh... I just noticed the RG is in the "General Discussion" forum, not in the RG forum. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Really ?!?!
Oh...well..


----------



## Thanee

You could open a thread in Meta and ask for it to be moved into the correct subforum. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Huh... I just noticed the RG is in the "General Discussion" forum, not in the RG forum.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





Yeah, any Rogue's Gallery threads that were created prior to the renaming of RG to Plots & Places somehow ended up in General Discussion. It happened with my RG threads, and I had to ask in Meta to get them moved.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The RG is posted in the RG.
Thanks for paying my attention to this Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Back to killin' stuff!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Not that it is supposed to change you at all but you should know that I'm adopting the Spot Hidden mechanic roll from the Call of Cthulhu Chaosium system to the search skill roll of our D&D game.
Any time that I know that there is something that might be hidden I'm going to request a search roll vs. DC.
If you success I will let you know what you found. If you fail, nothing happenes from that point of your characters and players.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn will fail often.


----------



## HolyMan

Are you allowed to take 10 or 20 on this check??

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Are you allowed to take 10 or 20 on this check??
> 
> HM




Korbryn would still often fail.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Korbryn would still often fail.




defeatest!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> defeatest!




HE just isn't much of a searcher.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

HolyMan said:


> Are you allowed to take 10 or 20 on this check??
> 
> HM




No. But the DC will be lower because of this.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> No. But the DC will be lower because of this.




Yay for lower DCs!


----------



## Scott DeWar

maybe he will make it after all!


----------



## Thanee

Good, then I can at least help out a bit with the Fiery Burst and the Lesser Orb, once the inevitable battle begins.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Time to slay some evil doers!


----------



## HolyMan

SVZ that spell stops good aligned characters from entering the room. But what about shooting into it and or casting into it?

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

HolyMan said:


> SVZ that spell stops good aligned characters from entering the room. But what about shooting into it and or casting into it?
> HM




The effect of the place is unhallow 40' from the altar causing _"cause fear"_ on good aligned characters. You can fire into the place with the appropriate penalties, if any.


----------



## Rhun

Stupid magic!


----------



## HolyMan

SVZ I think Rhun is out a couple more days...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/327401-rhun-away-08-08-thru-08-14-a.html

I think he wanted to get to the cleric.

Need a miracle or two to get out of this.

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I will wait for him to post - he needs to battle the Xorn before he can reach the Trog priest.
This little break will let me close down on my CoC games.


----------



## Rhun

Actually, the plan is to have Korbryn 5' step his way back to Miltaides for healing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

And he wants to heal you, its just that its reeeeeeeeely scary evil in there!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> And he wants to heal you, its just that its reeeeeeeeely scary evil in there!




Yeah, well hopefully with that healing Korbryn can handle the Xorn. But that thing hits hard and doesn't seemed phased much by the dwarf's high AC.


----------



## HolyMan

HolyMan said:


> I think he wanted to get to the cleric.






Rhun said:


> Actually, the plan is to have Korbryn 5' step his way back to Miltaides for healing.




Yeah I should have said* OUR *cleric. Sorry for the confusion.

I saw that are DM is on vacation so wanted to say - Have fun SVZ! 

I posted my round 4 actions so you could update once your back.

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Yeah I should have said* OUR *cleric. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I saw that are DM is on vacation so wanted to say - Have fun SVZ!
> 
> I posted my round 4 actions so you could update once your back.
> 
> HM




This has been one of the tougher encounters, so far.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yeah, I am not use to failing a save of my highest +


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Yeah, I am not use to failing a save of my highest +




Need an ability that let's you save twice!


----------



## Rhun

<----  22222!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

congratulations!

<----13631

or did i type that backwards?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> congratulations!
> 
> <----13631
> 
> or did i type that backwards?




Doesn't matter. The magic is all gone now.


----------



## Thanee

42 more posts for a nice round number. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee said:


> 42 more posts for a nice round number.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



that is an incredible number!


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> 42 more posts for a nice round number.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




You go, Thanee!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

With my 4425 posts I just wanted to say that I'm still on vacation but I can post here and there. I will throw something soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

no pressure Strahd!


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> With my 4425 posts I just wanted to say that I'm still on vacation but I can post here and there. I will throw something soon.




Slow but steady, Strahd!


----------



## Scott DeWar

the game is what is important. not the post count.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> the game is what is important. not the post count.




Yeah, the game. That's the thing! <snaps fingers>


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey Strahd, are you going to taunt us by telling us where you have been, or do we get to see pics of these places?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey Strahd, are you going to taunt us by telling us where you have been, or do we get to see pics of these places?




Does that mean I'm supposed to post pics of my trip to Bryce Canyon and Zion National Park?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Does that mean I'm supposed to post pics of my trip to Bryce Canyon and Zion National Park?



why of course it does!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey Strahd, are you going to taunt us by telling us where you have been, or do we get to see pics of these places?




You can always see pics in my Facebook account - Look for Roy Yaniv. I'm the one with Tel Aviv University.
Rhun is already a friend of mine over there.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*face palm* So am I


----------



## Scott DeWar

or use to be! I don't see you in my list any more.


----------



## Scott DeWar

nice pic of a hurricane!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Scott DeWar said:


> nice pic of a hurricane!




I wish I could say I took that pic ... but no.


----------



## Scott DeWar

What!? You wern't in outer space? how about fairie lights?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Scott DeWar said:


> What!? You wern't in outer space? how about fairie lights?



No, just to R'lyeh and it's on the opposite side.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> You can always see pics in my Facebook account - Look for Roy Yaniv. I'm the one with Tel Aviv University.
> Rhun is already a friend of mine over there.





Yep, love seeing Roy's pics. Israel is such a beautiful country.


----------



## Rhun

Here are a few pics from Bryce Canyon.


----------



## Rhun

And here are some from Zion.


----------



## Scott DeWar

its about time you posted those!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> its about time you posted those!




I know, I've been a slacker. I particularly like the landscape in Bryce Canyon. Can't you just imagine goblins and ogres hiding out in the hoodoos and other strange landforms?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was thinking that they would be hiding in the greenery in the Zion valley floor.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I was thinking that they would be hiding in the greenery in the Zion valley floor.




It would provide fine cover for them to move about undetected.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and goblins have light sensitivity


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> I know, I've been a slacker. I particularly like the landscape in Bryce Canyon. Can't you just imagine goblins and ogres hiding out in the hoodoos and other strange landforms?




The fact that you didn't see a Green Dragon's den and tribes of goblinoids and gnomes in Bryce Canyon is not enough to prove that they do not exist there. It saying that they know how to hide good enough and overcome your search skill.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hrm.....


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The fact that you didn't see a Green Dragon's den and tribes of goblinoids and gnomes in Bryce Canyon is not enough to prove that they do not exist there. It saying that they know how to hide good enough and overcome your search skill.




And we've already seen that my perception and search checks are WAY low.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> And we've already seen that my perception and search checks are WAY low.



There is one!! Darn, he slipped past your back ....


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> There is one!! Darn, he slipped past your back ....




Luckily, I was with my girl...and she has like a +50 perception. Eyes of a hawk.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Luckily, I was with my girl...and she has like a +50 perception. Eyes of a hawk.




no wonder you are always in trouble!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> no wonder you are always in trouble!




Not with her, fortunately.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The Xorn is most certainly NOT dead. It was kicking the crap our of Korbryn when he was forced to pull back for healing. It has taken 34 points of damage...could probably use someone dishing it some more, but you told Korbryn to attack the Trog cleric.



actually it was Holyman's gnome, not Milt


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> actually it was Holyman's gnome, not Milt




Well, someone told Korbryn to attack the troll cleric.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Well, someone told Korbryn to attack the troll cleric.




so go kill that trog priest already!!


----------



## HolyMan

I thought there was an "X" on the map - so I think the Xorn is about.

Also in any combat it's kill the casters first. 

HM


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> so go kill that trog priest already!!




Yes, yes...Korbryn will take care of the trog cleric.



HolyMan said:


> I thought there was an "X" on the map - so I think the Xorn is about.
> 
> Also in any combat it's kill the casters first.




Unfortunately, Lenuran and Miltiades are going to have to handle the Xorn for a round or two while Korbryn deals with the cleric.


----------



## Thanee

The trog cleric has been preheated already. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> The trog cleric has been preheated already.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Yeah, I'm thinking Korbryn should have probably stayed on the Xorn. Oh well.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'm going to be away for a conference in the UK. My internet access will be limited till the 23 September.

Roy


----------



## Thanee

Have a safe trip! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I'm going to be away for a conference in the UK. My internet access will be limited till the 23 September.
> 
> Roy




Have fun!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'm back to regular posting.


----------



## Scott DeWar

welcome back!!


----------



## Rhun

As per the IC, let me know if Korbryn kills Snearek. If so, he will use Cleave against one of the other trogs. Or possibly even cleave + attack number two, if the first attack takes the cleric out.


----------



## Thanee

Looks like we are finally getting somewhere here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Holy man, the xorn, by the map is medium  and I have moved out of its reach. your worry wart character is over  reacting, imho




Just to make sure we are on the same page Scott.

You had just attack the xorn in melee and then the round after that you take a 5' step back and start casting your spell. 

So nothing was stopping the xorn from taking a 5' step and full attacking Miltiade. 

Besides the worry some small gnome protecting the larger human is good RP. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

How did he know what spell was being cast? our table top game would call me meta gaming if I were to try that.


----------



## HolyMan

I guess a spellcraft check would have been in order to ID the spell. But I think the gnome knew you were casting something by the wiggling fingers. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gnome maybe would also know a step back is normal decorum to cast a spell, for most spells. And very few spells that have been cast were full round times (one soell?).

and another thought: the little guy also should know that you have to specicly target a spell for an attack, and the Xorn has not done that tactic. I was banking on the xorn not doing that.

What I really need is a dismissal spell.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The Xorn tactic is to always chew the flesh of the nearest enemy no matter if the flesh is gnome, human or dwarf. Now the closet thing is gnome flesh but if HM did not decided to place his fragile body between the alien and the priest the Xorn would have to pick the tasty human priest.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The Xorn tactic is to always chew the flesh of the nearest enemy no matter if the flesh is gnome, human or dwarf. Now the closet thing is gnome flesh but if HM did not decided to place his fragile body between the alien and the priest the Xorn would have to pick the tasty human priest.




At least for next round there will be tough, flavorless dwarf flesh available.


----------



## Scott DeWar

every one knows that a priest of ral tastes way too gamey and is of very poor nutritional value.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> every one knows that a priest of ral tastes way too gamey and is of very poor nutritional value.




True 'dat!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> every one knows that a priest of ral tastes way too gamey and is of very poor nutritional value.






Rhun said:


> True 'dat!




the only thing worse is a dwarf!!!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> the only thing worse is a dwarf!!!




Yep, dwarves are bad!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

So long Dwarves are eatable it does not matter to the DM if they taste bad or good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i think priests of Ral and dwarves neither one are edible.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> i think priests of Ral and dwarves neither one are edible.




What is Ral?


----------



## Scott DeWar

right now, i am unsure: my link to playing the game and character sheet are nerfed!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Priest of Rao - not Ral.
Greyhawk - Rao


----------



## Scott DeWar

*facepalm*

btw, happy birthday Straad!


----------



## HolyMan

Rhun said:


> What is Ral?




He is a gnomish deity in Living Pathfinder The Badger Knight

Thinking Scott got them mixed.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

was tired when i posted it. not a  mix up, just misspelled.


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> He is a gnomish deity in Living Pathfinder The Badger Knight
> 
> Thinking Scott got them mixed.




You gotta watch Dewar! He is always doing stuff like that.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'll be away from 2.11 - 8.11 with limited internet access.
I'm traveling to a vacation in Eilat. 

Roy


----------



## Scott DeWar

Another vacation? Weren't you just in Spain?


----------



## Rhun

Strahd takes a lot of vacations. He is making up for me.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Spain was more then a year ago. I've been to England last month, now to Eilat and I'll be in San Francisco and Fort Collins, CO in the beginning to December.


----------



## Scott DeWar

errr, I shouldn't have pried. sorry.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Spain was more then a year ago. I've been to England last month, now to Eilat and I'll be in San Francisco and Fort Collins, CO in the beginning to December.





I know you had mentioned a possible move to Fort Collins. Are you actually moving to Colorado, or are you just visiting?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> I know you had mentioned a possible move to Fort Collins. Are you actually moving to Colorado, or are you just visiting?




This is a visit to CSU and in this visit I will check possibilities to move there as well. I'm going to sniff around for two days before heading back home.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, welcome to the United States of America. Shaloam.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> This is a visit to CSU and in this visit I will check possibilities to move there as well. I'm going to sniff around for two days before heading back home.




Cool. I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'm back from the US and to regular posting.


----------



## Thanee

Good to hear. Hope you had a nice trip! 

I'm also back in a more regular fashion now (after some hard weeks at work), still irritated a bit by the new look around here, though. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I'm back from the US and to regular posting.




did you enjoy your time here?


----------



## Rhun

Glad you're safely back!


----------



## Scott DeWar

on an aside, have you ever considered this option:

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/magic/spellPoints.htm


----------



## Rhun

I've played with spell points in the past. It can be cool, but can be sort of intensive to change around stuff in the game.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Slow posting rate due to a new addition to my familiy - a new baby boy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Slow posting rate due to a new addition to my familiy - a new baby boy.




So I have seen! Again, Congratulations on the new blessing added to your family!!


----------



## Rhun

Congrats, Strahd!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Thanks.


----------



## Thanee

Oh, congratulations! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

double post


----------



## Scott DeWar

trying an expirament here .. .. .. .. .. I want to see if a copy/paste will include the map 


Never mind. I was going to suggest copy/paste the map and list where we said we moved to. It did not work.


----------



## Thanee

Are we in the next round then?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee said:


> Are we in the next round then?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I am pretty sure the answer is yes


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I will be away from Friday to Monday on vacation.


----------



## Scott DeWar

enjoy!! Where to this time?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Northern Israel, Birya forest and Amirim.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Straad, sounds great!

I am sorry If I seem a bit reclusive lately. i am presently being hunted  by the secret service for voicing my objection of the present POTUS,  for his claims of citizenship are falsified. Our numbers were few but  now half of us are captured and places in 'service camps' where they will  work prison labor until they are 'expired'. I mus go now. They will be able  to track me soon!

The Resistance!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Please take note, I will be AFK pretty much all day tomorrow as I will be in surgery. Thank you.

Scott DeWar


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

noted. be well.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Putting the game on hold ... lack time to DM right now.


----------



## Thanee

Ok. Will watch this space. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Watching closely


----------

